# Official AXCEL Accutouch Slider Sight Launch/Giveaway!



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

For every 5,000 views we will giveaway one NEW AXCEL Accutouch HD Slider Sight!! 

Product Launch is today at Noon. Follow this thread right till launch time for all the sneak peek's starting over a month ago.

First View:


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Subscribed


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Me to


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Been waiting oh yea !


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

finally 

now winning one would be insanely good.. !!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Sub'd!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

DeanH said:


> finally
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly! I have seen 20 homemade versions of these!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Second View:


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

Hopeful


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I'm in. Can't wait for all the details.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Cool


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

This here is exciting


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Third View:


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

All need to know is when can I order them, pumped!!!!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

You can order beginning Monday, shipping them first of the year though around ATA.


----------



## hermiehunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice! I'm intetested!!


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

No really... I NEED one!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Be sure to also check the website at noon also for some more information and three cool videos!

www.axcelsights.com


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Im in


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> You can order beginning Monday, shipping them first of the year though around ATA.


Nice!!! Thanks!! Only reason why I ever stop using your sight was my preference for single pins....problem solved


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Be sure to also check the website at noon also for some more information and three cool videos!
> 
> www.axcelsights.com


Which time zone?


----------



## Emmons (Dec 12, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Forth View:


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hoping for a multi pin version.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Busy day today, product launch this morning and then the drive towards Illinois to hunt the famed Hunt Club for monster whitetails. 

Yes, with the Accutouch Carbon Pro Installed! More testing to ensure durability and product dependability!


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Yes


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Interested to see maybe changing back to axcel if it's a single pin


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking forward to the video. It's almost time.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Fifth View:


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Definitely in for this


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Sixth View:


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Click click click count on me


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

Almost time!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

It's almost time!


----------



## AZ3DHunter (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking forward to the release.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

its go time !!


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

multiple pin version?


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

me too


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Here it is the World Premiere of the Patent Pending AXCEL Accutouch Single Pin Slider sight from the makers of T.R.U.Ball Archery!

Pick it, Click it, Stick it!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Video for Accutouch Slider:

http://youtu.be/HXwSgpUPZUU


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Video #2 for Accutouch Slider:

http://youtu.be/a6z5J9fDAbk


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Video #3 for Accutouch Slider:

http://youtu.be/HsctWWYt_Tc


----------



## paulm2014 (Jul 18, 2013)

i want one


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Now I need to see a video. It looks interesting.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Be sure to check out the Videos, a lot of information in them you will want to see!


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweet videos! You guys definitely need to check them out. It helps explain the features, and if you have any more questions, send us an email or give us a call on Monday! Our staff is always happy to help!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Too slow. Lol


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Did I win!?!?!?!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

What is MSRP?


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks great, I'm in


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Prices are listed on the sneak peek...


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Put me down ...


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

im in thanks


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I want 2 of these.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Now I just need to see one in person. The clicks for different yardages seems interesting. I wonder how easy and fast it can be done in the field.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, going to have to have a dovetail version at some point


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

How much is that quiver adapter for the dovetail version? And what does it weigh?


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Can't wait to check one out


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

c5mrr270 said:


> Now I need to see a video. It looks interesting.


Here is a link to the videos!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE5m-PFmt4ze1zv6F0XFIoxE_050CZVa0


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Awesome. I like the carbon bar...great idea for hunting sights, too.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

whats the price for the basic version excludng the X41/x31 ? 

im not a fan for the HD/harmonic damper and dovetail is a cool luxury. 

and already have a X41 head on the way. 

Brandon does say it can be had without the scope on so whats the retail on that  (the sight without x41)


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks nice...............


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Is the dampener updated to accept colored dampeners? The old dampeners only come in black, sure wished there was a multiple pin version. Most times you don't have the time to adjust your sight every time you need to. I would have not killed any of my animals this year if I had to adjust first. Looks like a nice sight though.


----------



## Wesr (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been waiting to see the rest of the details to see if it will be going on my naked heli-m, looks like the wait was worth it!


----------



## Targetshoot (May 20, 2013)

Would go rght alonf with my 2 ax3000's.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> Here is a link to the videos!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE5m-PFmt4ze1zv6F0XFIoxE_050CZVa0


Thanks. As soon as I posted my reply I saw all the links.


----------



## PSEBoneCollectr (Feb 5, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in=
thanks
Doc 
Stone


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

c5mrr270 said:


> Now I just need to see one in person. The clicks for different yardages seems interesting. I wonder how easy and fast it can be done in the field.


Easy, because you do it by feel not by sight!


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

c5mrr270 said:


> How much is that quiver adapter for the dovetail version? And what does it weigh?


The weights are on the previous page, view #5


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Check out this picture that shows exactly how simple but at the same time how revolutionary the Patent pending Accu-Clicks really are!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

c5mrr270 said:


> How much is that quiver adapter for the dovetail version? And what does it weigh?


Quiver bracket is included with the pro version.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

vftcandy said:


> Is the dampener updated to accept colored dampeners? The old dampeners only come in black, sure wished there was a multiple pin version. Most times you don't have the time to adjust your sight every time you need to. I would have not killed any of my animals this year if I had to adjust first. Looks like a nice sight though.


We have a fixed pin set up called the Armortech. 

This is a sight to compete in the slider versions out there today. 

It's Mathews call on the dampers, we license that product and are at their mercy.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 28, 2013)

Great looking sight, I'm very interested


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I really like the concept. I can't wait to see one in person!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

DeanH said:


> whats the price for the basic version excludng the X41/x31 ?
> 
> im not a fan for the HD/harmonic damper and dovetail is a cool luxury.
> 
> ...


The MAP retail price on Carbon fiber model would be $279.99


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## wood5045 (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice. I'm in!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

And it's got a harmonic dampener..........................sweet. I'm in.


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Quiver bracket is included with the pro version.


Thanks for the reply. So the 9.55 oz. weight listed is with the quiver adapter as well?


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Just saw videos .. Great sight ... but .. I'm little bit disappointed .... Maybe I was expecting something else ... some fixed pins and one moveable ... all done with Axcel famous quality ...this "clicker" idea is nice, but I'd still need to turn the knob ... not sure if it is what I was waiting for ...


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Easy, because you do it by feel not by sight!


Do you have to unlock anything first, or do you just turn the knob untill you feel it click in?


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

c5mrr270 said:


> Do you have to unlock anything first, or do you just turn the knob untill you feel it click in?


Just turn the knob until it clicks in! You don't even need to look at your sight to find your yardages! There is a push pin windage locking system than can be used to lock down your sight if desired!


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

looks like I should have waited to buy a new sight. Just spent the money on a hogg father


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## BGS (Jun 13, 2006)

You all will love this sight! It has the matchless accuracy of the AXCEL Achieve sight that had won most international tournaments this year combined with the toughness of the Armortech fixed pin sight.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> We have a fixed pin set up called the Armortech.
> 
> This is a sight to compete in the slider versions out there today.
> 
> It's Mathews call on the dampers, we license that product and are at their mercy.


Well that sucks... I will just keep my 8 pin armortech HD 8 pin Vision, you could do a fixed pin head 5 pins and have accu clicks set for longer ranges pretty easily from what I am seeing. Spot hogg has both available, I think there will be many people wanting a multpin head option.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

You can't leave any decisions up to Mathews...


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

c5mrr270 said:


> Thanks for the reply. So the 9.55 oz. weight listed is with the quiver adapter as well?


The quiver adapter with screws will as 1.45oz to the weight listed on the Pro Sight.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice ..great idea


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

id love one of these im in.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> Well that sucks... I will just keep my 8 pin armortech HD 8 pin Vision, you could do a fixed pin head 5 pins and have accu clicks set for longer ranges pretty easily from what I am seeing. Spot hogg has both available, I think there will be many people wanting a multpin head option.



Yes,for the love of all things archery...make this sight(with 7 pin option


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Really interested in this sight....


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

May I have two stupid questions ? ... I suppose I may, as I'm here, at AT 

1) carbon .. where exactly it is made ? I don't care at all, as I'm european guy, but I just remember Hoyt's flame  Earlier or sooner somebody'd ask you ....
2) do you have final version of this sight available already, or this one (used at video) is just prototype only ? Because, watching videos, I've got a feeling it's just a prototype ...

I don't want to offend you, just wonder ... and independetnly on your answer ... it looks great .. and I'm a huge fan of Truball and Axcel


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm in for sure


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

spike camp said:


> Yes,for the love of all things archery...make this sight(with 7 pin option


Preach it Brotha! Us western Bowhunters always get put on the Back Burner..


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

I want this


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh yeah!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Killer slider!


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Wish could get it now to go on new bow


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> Wish could get it now to go on new bow


So do I. Just got a new pse shooting 316 fps with a 450 grn arrow.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> The quiver adapter with screws will as 1.45oz to the weight listed on the Pro Sight.


Thanks for all the replies to all my questions.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

c5mrr270 said:


> Thanks for all the replies to all my questions.


No problem!


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in for one where's the best place for a Australian to order one?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Twitko said:


> May I have two stupid questions ? ... I suppose I may, as I'm here, at AT
> 
> 1) carbon .. where exactly it is made ? I don't care at all, as I'm european guy, but I just remember Hoyt's flame  Earlier or sooner somebody'd ask you ....
> 2) do you have final version of this sight available already, or this one (used at video) is just prototype only ? Because, watching videos, I've got a feeling it's just a prototype
> ...


The carbon is made in Pennsylvania USA and water jet cut on our state of the art Flow water jet cutting center in Virginia. 100% made in the USA.

What you see is a prototype for sure, production models are due to ship January.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

jay_j said:


> I'm in for one where's the best place for a Australian to order one?


Lancaster when they are available? January


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

great engineering. love the click it function.


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh yeah


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like I'm going back to axcel sights I need 2 dovetail and 2 hd good thing I sold some bows or I would need more lol


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

These sights look awesome!!


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you have to use the accu-clicks or could you just use it like a conventional slider with a regular sight tape.


----------



## ZSF (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Sub'd.

Awesome looking sight!


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Always in for AXCEL.


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Woot Woot!!!!!


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Definitely in. Need a sight for the E35 I'm going to be ordering


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

Put me in


----------



## lfras (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

mkeller said:


> Do you have to use the accu-clicks or could you just use it like a conventional slider with a regular sight tape.


Accu-clicks are optional. They are also sold separately for additions if needed.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

The accu clicks look like a great hunting feature. Videos explained how they work better than me reading and in visioning it!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

I need one


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 31, 2006)

You have to make the multi pin housing able to mount to this sight. I would use 4 pins and have my first click set on 50 yards then 60,70,80,90,100 on the others.


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool sight.


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice, Im in


----------



## AntlerInsane (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm in !


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## sdx (Oct 22, 2013)

sub'd


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Love the accu click does the pro version come with any


----------



## kman1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## holtv663 (Jul 6, 2014)

Like what I see


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

If the Armourtech multipin head can be mounted and sight tape can be used to make the bottom pin the "floater" then this will be what I will buy. Your pin adjustments on the armourtech are great. You just need the ability to mount on this new sight.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Great way to release a new product. Several videos to ex plane product then 
Some one from the company to answer question on this forum. Bow manufactures should take notice.

Thanks sight looks great. Will the other hunting versions be shipping at the same time?


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

Im in on this


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

im in


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

olemil4me said:


> Love the accu click does the pro version come with any


Yes all of the models come with Accu-Clicks. You can even buy extras to put on both sides of the sight!


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

How soon can dealers get these? So many adjustments and stuff. I'd like to see one in person and get told all the features. May buy this over the hogg father


----------



## BGS (Jun 13, 2006)

All of the different extension bars are already CNC-machined and the carbon slider bars are cut, so each of the different models will be able to ship when the last part of the sight head is machined. Several other parts are already machined as well! We make everything in Virginia. We've already got a ton on order from distributors yesterday when we first told them, but we're making enough for everyone who orders before ATA!


----------



## SBOTI74 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm really liking the looks of this! Might have missed it but, what about us lefties?


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

I really need a new sight.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in. Gotta get me one of these.


----------



## BGS (Jun 13, 2006)

For lefties, you can flip the sight over and flip the second axis by removing and reinstalling two screws. It's super easy!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I want one ; )


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

im interested


----------



## Roverrich (Mar 3, 2013)

Me likes!


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Lefty Please!!


----------



## Rotornoob (Aug 20, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

The arm/bar looks to be the same bar on the Achieve, so could the colored mounts and the different bars (AX 6" bar w/Mathews damper) be used with this sight. Im already going to get the Pro ASAP, but this would just be a big plus to customize the sight even further.


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Would like to try one


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Like the sight! will there be more videos coming out on how to set your accu clicks? Would love to win one. Would be my first win.


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Great looking sight. Need one!!


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

can this sight also be used as a regular slider with just the sight tape?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

R.Hunt1 said:


> The arm/bar looks to be the same bar on the Achieve, so could the colored mounts and the different bars (AX 6" bar w/Mathews damper) be used with this sight. Im already going to get the Pro ASAP, but this would just be a big plus to customize the sight even further.


Yes they will all fit. However, it is only sold with the carbon bar.


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

huntertroy said:


> can this sight also be used as a regular slider with just the sight tape?


That is possible, if you want it that way.


----------



## ontargetvail (Jan 8, 2014)

Very Nice! I'm in!


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

bigbear123456 said:


> Like the sight! will there be more videos coming out on how to set your accu clicks? Would love to win one. Would be my first win.


I bet a lot of people seeing or commenting on this thread would also like to win........right you guys?????

Best of luck!

And yes, we will let you know when more videos are available to view to help show more detail on these features and set up, etc.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I am in


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Sign me up, I need one of these!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Does the sight bottom out at 100 or is there room to keep going?
Also,what is the chance a multipin Axcel head mounts to the Accutouch body?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh I'm in


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

ima in


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

im in


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in. I can't wait to see these.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

How loud is the Accu-Clicks? If I am adjusting distance with a deer coming in, won't the click spook the deer?


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

In.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

all in


----------



## elgringo (Feb 6, 2013)

in too


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

These look awesome, count me in please! Thanks guys


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm In! Would love to try one!


----------



## beestinger (Dec 16, 2010)

In to!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like an incredible sight


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice


----------



## ad88 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks really nice but the wait is gonna suck


----------



## askala (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## Nickum1982 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in love the look of the Pro


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

upserman said:


> Great way to release a new product. Several videos to ex plane product then
> Some one from the company to answer question on this forum. Bow manufactures should take notice.
> 
> Thanks sight looks great. Will the other hunting versions be shipping at the same time?


Very true


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweet. LOoks like replacements for the surelocs ss's


----------



## curt1521 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice ! Put me down for one !


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

spike camp said:


> Does the sight bottom out at 100 or is there room to keep going?
> Also,what is the chance a multipin Axcel head mounts to the Accutouch body?


The sight will farther if you have room. No chance the rack of pins will fit on this system.


----------



## WI Bowhunter 2 (Dec 26, 2006)

In. Looks like the replacement for my HHA.


----------



## live2bowhunt (Nov 20, 2003)

Definitely In. Looks nice.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

perry24 said:


> how loud is the accu-clicks? If i am adjusting distance with a deer coming in, won't the click spook the deer?


x2???


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in for one


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

gonna buy one when i get back home!


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Viewed!


----------



## Hutch77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks nice, I'm in.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Would love one!


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

WI Bowhunter 2 said:


> In. Looks like the replacement for my HHA.


Love my HHA but this looks very interesting and like the design so far.


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm in. Subscribed


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Im in


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

when are we able to pre order these


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Perry24 said:


> How loud is the Accu-Clicks? If I am adjusting distance with a deer coming in, won't the click spook the deer?


They are not loud at all, plus you can adjust the pitch of the detention pointer for the accu click and it changes the sound of the click.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> when are we able to pre order these


Anytime starting Monday.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Remember to check out the videos! There will be more videos to come!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Anytime starting Monday.


sounds good!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Might get one free giveaway sight in the first 24 hours! Keep it up!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

i'm in


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

I love testing new stuff


----------



## BGS (Jun 13, 2006)

Perry24 said:


> How loud is the Accu-Clicks? If I am adjusting distance with a deer coming in, won't the click spook the deer?


You can engage it slowly with no sound at all, but still feel it and see it.


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm ready!!!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Might get one free giveaway sight in the first 24 hours! Keep it up!


C'mon 5000!!!


----------



## ohiobowhntr24 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

Cool sight.im in.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Present!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I would love to test one and get me to change my mind on the concept. Really love Axcel sights, my 8pin hd was good to me this year.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

In it too!


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

Sweet sight! I am in for one!


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

looks very nice :thumbs_up


----------



## targetzone (May 27, 2013)

I am in please!


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

im in wow!!!!! what a great chance to win an amazing sight


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Anytime starting Monday.


Where can we pre order starting Monday?


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

I like it... I'm in!!!


----------



## BroColt (Aug 3, 2014)

im in


----------



## brad canton (Feb 4, 2010)

im in i think?


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## natec63 (Jul 15, 2006)

Subscribed


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Im in


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Subscribed and in


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

I am in as well....


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Does this sight have the quick release knob to remove scope like the achieve line of sights?


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm in, but I'll need another bow to mount the sight on......


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

knight stalker said:


> Where can we pre order starting Monday?


You can order from your local dealers or online source (i.e. LAS) understand that they will be shipping January.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Does this sight have the quick release knob to remove scope like the achieve line of sights?


At this time it does not quick detach, something we may look into though? We did not want the head of the scope to able to come off, like on your way to your stand in the dark, next thing you know your scoreless!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

I want to give one of these away today, lets get 5000!!


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

I am in!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Let's go people, would love to test drive this sight.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in. You guys need to stop coming out with this stuff. My pocket book can't take it.


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

I'm in, awesome lookin sight!


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Love the sight but concerned if a quiver or even just the quiver mounting block will block you from reading the sight tape.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## hoffers (Sep 30, 2013)

Sold! I'm in


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

huntertroy said:


> Love the sight but concerned if a quiver or even just the quiver mounting block will block you from reading the sight tape.


The sight tape will always be on the opposite side as the quiver.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> I want to give one of these away today, lets get 5000!!


And I would love to win one so let's get 10,000


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

OK, yesterday I wrote I'm little bit disappointed .. but to be honest ... since then ... I watched all videos several times again, and now I have to admit ... I'm more and more interested in this sight. Probably I'll give AccuTouch PRO a try


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> I want to give one of these away today, lets get 5000!!


Let's get there!


----------



## muro9919 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Maybe this has been answered already, but how loud is that click? Sorry but I went through 8 pages of posts…. 
I'm thinking in hunting applications, I really don't want to hear a click. Can the sight be adjusted and the clicks bypassed? 

ALSO, How do I sign up for the giveaway? I want one!


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't see where the fiber optic is ran to gather light for the pin ?


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

put me in please.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I need two of these.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Reverend said:


> Maybe this has been answered already, but how loud is that click? Sorry but I went through 8 pages of posts….
> I'm thinking in hunting applications, I really don't want to hear a click. Can the sight be adjusted and the clicks bypassed?
> You can change the "yardage stoppers angle" for different audible sounds.If adjusted slow no sound but can still "feel it" click in place.Thats what i gathered anywho.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

nice sight


----------



## shaner3d (May 6, 2008)

Looks great. Can't wait till 2015.


----------



## jimmiya (May 31, 2008)

Cool sight


----------



## Kiltman (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like we are going to hit 5K today! Remember you can't win if you dont post a reply to the thread!

I think it would be cool to do a video live from Illinois disclosing the winner! As soon as we hit 5k we will randomly choose a winner. It will not be posted till Monday morning bc we don't work on Sunday! Good luck to all.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Looks like we are going to hit 5K today! Remember you can't win if you dont post a reply to the thread!
> 
> I think it would be cool to do a video live from Illinois disclosing the winner! As soon as we hit 5k we will randomly choose a winner. It will not be posted till Monday morning bc we don't work on Sunday! Good luck to all.


Very cool to do this. It would be even cooler to do the video live from Illinois over a nice buck that just got taken with an accutouch.


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Put me in too!!


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Only probablem I see with this sight is the pin brightness! If it is the same ring pin as the target models, its not bright enough for hunting.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

X-file said:


> Very cool to do this. It would be even cooler to do the video live from Illinois over a nice buck that just got taken with an accutouch.


That would be way cool.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm in!!!


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

I'm in!!!


----------



## RobG (Jan 20, 2014)

Would be nice on my pulse


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

I have been hoping you guys would put out a single pin. Going over the features on the website, it looks like a sweet sight for sure!


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Im in


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Love the looks of the Dovetail. Definitely want to get my hands on one.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm in winning this sight will be a good reason for a new bow.


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 8, 2011)

This is what ive been asking for the last few years so happy to finally see it!


----------



## txwilson (Oct 18, 2009)

Iam in


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> At this time it does not quick detach, something we may look into though? We did not want the head of the scope to able to come off, like on your way to your stand in the dark, next thing you know your scoreless!


Yea i can see that. I was thinking if i wanted to use my hunting bow for 3d. I could use tape for fatboy arrows and click for hunting arrows. I then could switch scope housing with my open bow. Save me finding center with my lens each time.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> They are not loud at all, plus you can adjust the pitch of the detention pointer for the accu click and it changes the sound of the click.


OK, now I need one now! Please pick me...lol!


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in like the concept..


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in...

This sight would be a great compliment to my two Axcel Achieves on my target rigs!


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Put me in!


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

I cant wait to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Why can't you get multiple views by backing out and back in thread. Come on lets get to 5000 views. We are all most there


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Win are not I'm ordering a couple sights Monday


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm in! Looks like an awesome sight


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks nice! I'd love to try one sometime. Never used an adjustable sight.


----------



## Passthrough z7 (Dec 27, 2009)

In for the win lol


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

im in all I use is axcel sights


----------



## Lost_Viking (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm in, TRUBALL Die hard user


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Arlodog said:


> I have been hoping you guys would put out a single pin. Going over the features on the website, it looks like a sweet sight for sure!


Be sure to check out the videos too!


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

:teeth::thumbs_up:set1_applaud:


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Please put me in the "in" column, Cheers--BB


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks awesome. I'm in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Hit. The 5000 mark everyone!!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Let's get it up to 10k. This is one if the best sights I have seen conceptually


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I like to give the accutouch a try, I've have a lot of success with armourtech


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmm 10k would that be 2 sights [emoji3]


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Great going everyone! Keep it going and we will keep giving! Everyone is still eligible!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

These sights looks awesome!! So we need to get to 5000 entries on this thread?


----------



## Alamondm (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm in. Looks promising .


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Man that's sweet!! I'd really like to give one of these a try count me in again lol! Thanks for the giveaway guys this is pretty awesome of you guys!


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup!!


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

5000k, that is some great exposure! May have to retire my Armortech HD if it will work for me, no doubt the quality is top notch.


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## AJRuiz (Jul 6, 2012)

This looks awesome


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

DedDeerWalking said:


> These sights looks awesome!! So we need to get to 5000 entries on this thread?


5000 views, not posts. Already giving 1 away!


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

DedDeerWalking said:


> These sights looks awesome!! So we need to get to 5000 entries on this thread?


Every 5000 views to this thread they will give one away. That is my understanding. But you need to post on the thread to be eliglible


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

That is cool.

Since I might be adding that bow next year, I might want to keep this sight in mind. Sounds like you guys finally tackled one of my gripes with some otherwise perfect sights. That micro adjust wheel looks great too!

Hope the price is right. Or that I win one here of course!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

5k views .. yay ! still better odds then lotto !


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

5,000+!!!!!!! Rubbin a rabbits foot fingers crossed! Lol


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

DeanH said:


> 5k views .. yay ! still better odds then lotto !


Haha exactly!


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll take a shot


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Already got a vision pro let's add in the accutouch.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice sight


----------



## str (Jun 28, 2009)

If this sight works the way I think it does I just lost more money lol


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

str said:


> If this sight works the way I think it does I just lost more money lol


Amen


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I have MBG Ascent right now. Not having micro adjustment of windage is frustrating. I love my TEK Targets, but you can't mount a quiver to it. It looks like this sight will give me everything I am looking for and more!


----------



## Buckin doe (May 11, 2013)

Send one my way!


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Tomorrow morning we will post the winner! Keep your fingers crossed and good luck on reaching 10k now!


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Would make a great birthday present! Just sayin.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sight looks awesome


----------



## aurelius (Jul 29, 2013)

In like Flynn!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Yep, she's a looker!


----------



## bradywl03 (Aug 27, 2014)

I am in!!!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Kee Kee Run (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Count me in to. Nice


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

always worth a shot


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh...I want one


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

inn


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

In for a chance to possibly, probably, most likely not win.


----------



## bowonmyown (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

Ill give here a go "i'm in"


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

I'd like to see more videos for sure at this moment I'm confused on there accuclick system


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

in :wink:


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

in too


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

Im in.


----------



## owensc (Oct 3, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

jwoadventures said:


> I'd like to see more videos for sure at this moment I'm confused on there accuclick system


They have some up on their website.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in too


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

sounds great!


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

I will own one.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## joe1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in......


----------



## jrmaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

So we are looking at December before they ship or we can purchase


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

You can order anytime, shipping in January.


----------



## bass884 (Aug 9, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

count me in.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

jwoadventures said:


> I'd like to see more videos for sure at this moment I'm confused on there accuclick system


Feel free to ask any questions on this thread. We will help in anyway possible!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Man I got my fingers crossed! This would be so awesome and really help me out at the same time.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> You can order anytime, shipping in January.


I don't see where it says we can order on the website...


----------



## cadethearcher (Jul 28, 2014)

I am in you guys made awesome sights!


----------



## redwzrd (Nov 14, 2011)

they look sweet id make the switch from cbe if I got one for free


----------



## jamnss (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

haldermand said:


> I don't see where it says we can order on the website...


You must contact your dealer or online sources to order. We will begin taking orders tomorrow for these sights.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

I am in...nice sight T.R.U.Ball!


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure why not.


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

Me Like!!! I'm in.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Would love one on my Carbon Spyder Turbo!! Might send the mbg packing if I get my hands on one of these!!


----------



## bhowren (Apr 8, 2010)

This sight looks sweet!


----------



## liftedmega (Jan 12, 2009)

Can't go wrong with axcel


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you guys have any intention on making a multipin slider?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

fresnohunter said:


> Do you guys have any intention on making a multipin slider?


Eventually


----------



## KASWI (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice looking design. Interested in seeing one.


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

Im in!


----------



## bowhunter erwin (May 14, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## full throttle (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

What about pin brightness, is it the same ring pin in the target sights? Even in the daytime on a 3d course you have to use a light alot to see the pin. If their is no extra fiber to collect light I can't see you seeing the pin at all at daylight and dark in the woods without the light on.


----------



## pinchpointbuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Im in...perfect for my new Sniper GT


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Fingers are crossed, maybe...just maybe I'll get lucky this time


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

573mms said:


> What about pin brightness, is it the same ring pin in the target sights? Even in the daytime on a 3d course you have to use a light alot to see the pin. If their is no extra fiber to collect light I can't see you seeing the pin at all at daylight and dark in the woods without the light on.


I asked this question some pages back and don't think it got answered either, I don't see the were the fiber optic is ran to collect light so I think you are right it might need a light. Problem is in Colorado we cant use (a light) one to hunt.


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

I wonder how sighting in works. May wait till the ata show and see


----------



## tkolenic (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I asked this question some pages back and don't think it got answered either, I don't see the were the fiber optic is ran to collect light so I think you are right it might need a light. Problem is in Colorado we cant use (a light) one to hunt.


I was also wondering


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I asked this question some pages back and don't think it got answered either, I don't see the were the fiber optic is ran to collect light so I think you are right it might need a light. Problem is in Colorado we cant use (a light) one to hunt.


It is the Tournament sight pin


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

Awesome looking sight, saving my pennies!


----------



## ewright (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Eventually


Like next month...or next year?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back up! Let's get it to 10k guys! Fantastic company and great product, thanks for the awesome give away!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

4k to go till another sight


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

I wonder who won the first one


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

jwoadventures said:


> I'd like to see more videos for sure at this moment I'm confused on there accuclick system


Same here!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Stringster said:


> Same here!


We will be making more videos soon! Feel free to ask on this thread also! We will post the winner shortly!


----------



## Todd Wylie (Sep 15, 2014)

how do i enter ? i want one


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Good deal, good luck to all! Hoping I can get one in my hands so I can do an extensive review! On the way to 10,000 fast!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Todd Wylie said:


> how do i enter ? i want one


You just did!


----------



## jimb1069 (Aug 3, 2011)

Im in. Looks like a great sight. Is there somewhere to look for a price or have I missed that already?


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

Im in


----------



## daniel2370 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

jimb1069 said:


> Im in. Looks like a great sight. Is there somewhere to look for a price or have I missed that already?


They range from 289.99 to 349.99


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

jimb1069 said:


> Im in. Looks like a great sight. Is there somewhere to look for a price or have I missed that already?


Believe it's 289.99 up to 349.99 depending on model and what not. It's listed somewhere in here or the other accutouch thread from Kellg



Yay my 1,000 post  get some more views guys get another one given away, this is a great idea and even better giveaway!!


----------



## lfras (Oct 16, 2012)

Lefty?


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Eventually


Good

You don't have to reinvent the wheel. Just make a bracket etc to attach an Armourtech head.


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

From the basic pictures I could find, does this eliminate multiple sight tapes? 

You sight in the sight by using the accuclicks?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

There's a few YouTube videos one specifically that shows basics on how it works.. I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

May need to get one


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

In for a try!


----------



## MonValleyBow (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Getting closer to 10k. This is fun. I will for sure end up buying one


----------



## 4barchery (Jul 17, 2005)

Looks great!!


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice looking sight!


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

I'm definitely in


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

In for the win. Looks bad *****


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back up! This does look awesome my wife would love this thing compared to what she's got now.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

And here is the winner! DedDeerWalking! Shoot me a PM with your information so we can get this on order for you! less than 3,000 until the next sight! Who wants one? Also get your ACCU-Shirt on order now!


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

Kellg79 said:


> And here is the winner! DedDeerWalking! Shoot me a PM with your information so we can get this on order for you! less than 3,000 until the next sight! Who wants one?
> View attachment 2075750


Congrats! So jealous, lol!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

DedDeerWalking said:


> In for the win. Looks bad *****


You won!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

mkeller said:


> Congrats! So jealous, lol!


Don't worry we will have another one coming up as soon as we hit 10,000!


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Kellg79 said:


> And here is the winner! DedDeerWalking! Shoot me a PM with your information so we can get this on order for you! less than 3,000 until the next sight! Who wants one? Also get your ACCU-Shirt on order now!
> View attachment 2075750


Congrats!! Be sure and let us know how you like it!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

looks great, congrats to the winner!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats to the winner! In for round 2


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm in, cool sight


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

What!!!!! I can't believe it. Thank you guys!! I very much appreciate it.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

I am so pumped I can barely type. Not only did you guys just make my week my little brother will be pumped to get my current sight.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

That is awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*Looking good*

I'm sure it is as well made and designed as all the other Tru Ball/Axcell products!


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

Please put me in again.


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

In for round 2!!!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

DedDeerWalking said:


> I am so pumped I can barely type. Not only did you guys just make my week my little brother will be pumped to get my current sight.


That is great. Congrats to you and for paying it forward to your brother.


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

In for round two


----------



## BOONER2008 (Mar 5, 2008)

Dont forget me! Im in


----------



## pinchpointbuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome..Congratulations! !!!


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice I will have to ck them out for sure.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

In for rd2


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats DeaddDeerWalking


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Here we go, round 2


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm very curious about the pin and fiber set up to? Can't use a light all the time


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

G-unit said:


> Here we go, round 2


Yeah!!


----------



## surferd31 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm in for round 2, right in time too was in the market for a new sight


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on the sight, let's get someone else another one!


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats to you...and your little brother! Come on round 2!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In for round 2!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

In for round 2.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

i'm in


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ding ding ding round #2!!!! What a give away.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

IN for round 2


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

I am in


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

DedDeerWalking said:


> What!!!!! I can't believe it. Thank you guys!! I very much appreciate it.


Congrats you owe us a review when you get


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

In! 

How did I miss this thread! Ugh, must have been working. Stupid work.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

stcks&strngs said:


> Congrats DeaddDeerWalking


X2 Let us know how you like it .


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## WB450 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

im in for another round


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dang it! Oh well, c'mon 10,000!


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

A little more than 2000 views to go. We got this AT!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I would really really like to test drive this new sight!!!!! I've used the armourtech since the day they came out, I was use actually using the armourtech when I won Buckmasters this year


----------



## maxiek (Jul 27, 2009)

Been an AXCEL 3D guy. , Interested to try one.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

nice looking sight... will do very well...GL Axcel


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

IN for the second drawing!! Awesome deal on a great sight!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

Ding ding.. round 2.. im gonna jump up and down to make the mojo go my way


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump it up let's hit 10k fellas!


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in!!!


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice! Congrats! I'm hoping for a new sight for my Vector Turbo.....fingers crossed


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

If I win this, I will give away my MBG on AT!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Less than 2,000 away until someone gets a free sight! For anyone who just recently joined this thread I am here to answer any questions about the sight so feel free to ask!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Less than 2,000 away until someone gets a free sight! For anyone who just recently joined this thread I am here to answer any questions about the sight so feel free to ask!


Will there be a multiple pin version???

AND 

Can the sight be used with just the sight tape and not the "yardage indicators"


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm still in.....


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

legion_archery said:


> Will there be a multiple pin version???
> 
> AND
> 
> Can the sight be used with just the sight tape and not the "yardage indicators"



It was mentioned that they eventually make a multi-pin and you do not have to use the accu-clicks (I asked the same question!)


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

legion_archery said:


> will there be a multiple pin version???
> 
> And
> 
> can the sight be used with just the sight tape and not the "yardage indicators"


x2!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

legion_archery said:


> Will there be a multiple pin version???
> 
> AND
> 
> Can the sight be used with just the sight tape and not the "yardage indicators"


We do not have an exact date on the release of the Multi-pin scope yet but you can always use another scope if you do not like the the one that comes with it. We even have a model you can purchase at a discount that doesn't include the scope if you think you want to take that route!

You do not have to use the Accu-Clicks. You could just have a sight tape on there if you prefer. The can untightened and slid right off!


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Im back in. Bump


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in for round two! Congrats deddeerwalking!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I really like the carbon dovetail version, but might just go for a solid mount for simplicity


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Im most definitely IN for round 2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustown (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll play. Love my Vision Pro.


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

*Round 2!!!* Thanks!!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

This is one slider style sight that I think I could learn to use.....I'm an old dog up for some new tricks!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats! In for round 2


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Round two, I'm in. The Hoyt would love a new partner in crime.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

In for round 2, and because I want one.


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

In for round 2


----------



## fortyx (Aug 15, 2010)

In for round 2.


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in for round 2! Can't wait to get my hands on one


----------



## DJH01L (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

In for round 2


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Im in


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Can't win if you don't play! In for 2....


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

In!


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

round 2? Well congrats to someone I guess


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Kellg79 said:


> We do not have an exact date on the release of the Multi-pin scope yet but you can always use another scope if you do not like the the one that comes with it. We even have a model you can purchase at a discount that doesn't include the scope if you think you want to take that route!
> 
> You do not have to use the Accu-Clicks. You could just have a sight tape on there if you prefer. The can untightened and slid right off!



So,for those that really really REALLY want your light weight sight body with a multi pin head....who makes or how do you attach a multi pin head?


----------



## cardiac5 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

round 2


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for a chance to win an awesome sight Tru Ball!!!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Im in for round 2


----------



## Queball (May 10, 2012)

I am in. Thanks


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

spike camp said:


> So,for those that really really REALLY want your light weight sight body with a multi pin head....who makes or how do you attach a multi pin head?


I am not sure who makes a head that will work, but we have a scope barrel that will accommodate any 10/32 scope or pin aperture.


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sweet looking sight!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Them are very nice lookin !


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

In on round two for sure

Kudos to tru ball for doing a sight give away


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

In for round 2


----------



## Roverrich (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll play in round two!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back up let's hit 10k. By tomorrow we can do it AT


----------



## VanIsleHunter (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## joe1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in.....


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Almost to 9000 woohoo!!!


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

The more i look at these pictures, the more id like to try one. I better start saving my pennies!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm back in for round 2


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Is there a record of views for 1 thread? This might get expensive for trubal/axcel


----------



## vmir (Mar 24, 2008)

In!


----------



## MDCII (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in....again!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

In again !


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

Round 2!


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Add me to the list


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Count me in for round 2


----------



## whido isle (Sep 8, 2014)

Dito


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## klinde (May 15, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Almost there!!!


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

One more.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

The more I look, the more I like.


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

would be nice to get one sent Australia, i'd gladly pay for shipping.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in :thumb:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

750 more views


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

Me too . . . I'm in.


----------



## KYN808 (Dec 25, 2006)

In please


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Getting closer to 10K.....Now, how to figure out how to pay for the new bow to put it on if I win!


----------



## joes44mag (Mar 27, 2005)

In please


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

cordini said:


> Getting closer to 10K.....Now, how to figure out how to pay for the new bow to put it on if I win!


Better to ask for forgiveness than permission...


----------



## olyalcon (Sep 27, 2013)

in please


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

in again


----------



## extreme (Mar 8, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Way to go folks! Almost there about six hundred to go and we will do it again, make someone very happy! Whose it gonna be? It could be you, comment to win!

Can't win if you don't play!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Gonna be me this time


----------



## LDS (Nov 2, 2014)

In.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for the win


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow, that added up quickly!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Better to ask for forgiveness than permission...


Okay....I'll just have to go that route!


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

In in


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

subscribed!!!


----------



## lfras (Oct 16, 2012)

is there or will there be a lefty version?


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

lfras said:


> is there or will there be a lefty version?


Brandon mentioned earlier that you just switch the parts.


----------



## bradywl03 (Aug 27, 2014)

In for the win!!


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

Archers helping Archers win sights....love it, lol. To the top!


----------



## bradywl03 (Aug 27, 2014)

I hope I win


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's to hoping as these sights looks pretty sweet.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm im


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

In to win my first single pin!!


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Less than 500 more views until the next sight giveaway! I want it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Almost there! Back to the top, come on guys lets hit 10k today


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Best thing about this sight is it's an axcel. The second best thing about this sight is 3d, target, and hunting all in one. This would be a great one to win


----------



## dal15 (Sep 6, 2009)

in for win


----------



## k10brink (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Almost there! 
Don't forget to check out the videos and we will have more on the way!


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Kellg79 said:


> Almost there!
> Don't forget to check out the videos and we will have more on the way!


Thank's for doing the giveaway. Very generous!


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm in for the win


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm in...
pm me for my shipping address.


----------



## terp (Aug 26, 2010)

In the market for a new site. I'm in!


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

me too


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

These look great, I'm in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump it up


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

In. Will be interested to get my hands on one of these and see how they look/feel.


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

I've never owned an Axcel and would love to compare to my CBE and HHA for brightness and ease of use.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> You can order beginning Monday, shipping them first of the year though around ATA.


Don't forget you can start ordering them now!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Kellg79 said:


> Almost there!
> Don't forget to check out the videos and we will have more on the way!


Keeping this at the top  fingers crossed this time my wife's bow desperately needs a make over


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

46 more to go!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

need to win this no way I can afford to buy one


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like a great addition


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Cheese. Getting close. Count me in.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Getting really close!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

almost there! Good luck everyone, awesome giveaway right here. if I get picked I'll give away the mrs. Sight to someone that needs one and pay for shipping long as it's in the states!


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Toooooo close come on 10k no wammies no wammies stop. Lol


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## Buckethead Jedi (May 20, 2011)

Awesome Sight


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Boy, we've been stuck needing 46 more for awhile now. Everyone should send out mass emails or texts with a link to this thread quick!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Getting closer.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

C'mon, do it do it!!!

gl everybody!


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm in! Looks like a nice sight for sure.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

So close!! Just a couple more!!


----------



## windknot69 (Jan 5, 2013)

Count me in! Great looking sight


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Woah, *boom!!* 150 views in 5 minutes!?


Big Timber said:


> Boy, we've been stuck needing 46 more for awhile now. Everyone should send out mass emails or texts with a link to this thread quick!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We got 10,000! We will be announcing the next winner soon!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

i am in


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

OK, let's get to 15,000!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> OK, let's get to 15,000!


I like the way you think!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Round 3!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Way to go AT!! that's what I'm talking about!! Thanks to tru ball/axcel for having such an awesome giveaway!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Congratulations! X-File just send over a PM and we can get your sight on order! Next sight giveaway is at 15,000 so tell your friends to check out this thread and leave a comment to enter!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

ok next one is mine :wink:


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

Round 3 is on!


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

No, Me!
:wink:

Congrats X-File!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

congrats


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations! X-File just send over a PM and we can get your sight on order! Next sight giveaway is at 15,000 so tell your friends to check out this thread and leave a comment to enter!
> 
> View attachment 2076502


Congrats to x file

Here we go to 15,000 

Though I don't know if we can get there 

Fingers crossed


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Kellg79 said:


> Congratulations! X-File just send over a PM and we can get your sight on order! Next sight giveaway is at 15,000 so tell your friends to check out this thread and leave a comment to enter!
> 
> View attachment 2076502


HOLY #?!T...........
I don't ever win anything. This is awesome!!!!!!! I am so stoked right now my auto correct is going crazy


WOW!!!!!

thanks


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

X-file said:


> HOLY #?!T...........
> I don't ever win anything. This is awesome!!!!!!! I am so stoked right now my auto correct is going crazy
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot me a pm for your prize!


----------



## Manitoulin (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Here goes nothing ... three times a lucky! yes maybe no


----------



## robert0550 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just in time for Christmas


----------



## angus724 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll take a chance


----------



## ewright (Nov 9, 2004)

Try this again


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

X-file said:


> HOLY #?!T...........
> I don't ever win anything. This is awesome!!!!!!! I am so stoked right now my auto correct is going crazy
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Again.....


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

I need this site round 3


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

congrats x in again


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

I want in!


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

In for round 3!!


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

how do you register to win??


----------



## lfras (Oct 16, 2012)

Lefty


----------



## surferd31 (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats to round 2 winner!! I'm in for round 3, my angus is peppered


----------



## lfras (Oct 16, 2012)

DonsHarley said:


> Brandon mentioned earlier that you just switch the parts.


Will everything will be reversed including scale?


----------



## WB450 (Jun 26, 2012)

I could use one.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats to the lucky winner's so far! 

I'm in for round 3 when we hit 15,000!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats X-File! In for round 3


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats man! Glad to see it goes to an active member! :-D

Round 3 yay!


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Round 3.....I'm in.


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

In!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

In!


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Back in #3 Axcel are the best on the market.


----------



## pinchpointbuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Ready, set win. Count me in round three


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

Im in for the championship rounds when we hit 15 k..


----------



## bowhound (Aug 27, 2004)

In for a great product!


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Let's try this again


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In for 3rd round


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

In again


----------



## Dorobuta (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

In again


----------



## aurelius (Jul 29, 2013)

Count me in!!!:smile::angel:


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in again


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Come on baby!


----------



## neffets40 (Apr 16, 2007)

Like


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

15k is far away we should knock it down to 12


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats X!


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

in for the next round


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Cool


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Well that just 
is to cool
Congrats x
In for round 3


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

Need to be lucky dog just once. I'm in.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In for round 3!


----------



## PGJ63 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm in for this!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Innnnnn fooooor rooooooound 3!!!!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Round 3 if we make it


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

One more time. Here blow on these, don't act like you've never done it before!


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

#3 is my lucky number, im in


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

Let me know where to send shipping info


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in again


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Well let's try again


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## robert0550 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im in what an awesome deal


----------



## owensc (Oct 3, 2007)

I am in


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

I will help bump this to the top


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

In for round 3, lol. *fingers and toes crossed! *


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Count me in please.


----------



## williejames (Jun 22, 2004)

count me in to. thank you


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

This looks like an awesome sight but, in my opinion it will not be a good hunting site until they change the pin. The ring pin only has about a inch of fiber to gather light, it is not a pin made for hunting conditions( daylight @ dark) without the light on and nobody pays this much money for a sight just so they can spend a fortune in light batteries. You don't see people on a 3d course without a light on this pin and that's in the middle of the day.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

573mms is now disqualified.....J/K.


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

Count me in. Awesome looking sight!


----------



## alkarts2006 (Aug 6, 2011)

I would really appreciate one. Count me in.


----------



## TimGerst (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

In again. 15000 here we come


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

In for round 3


----------



## enemyofsilence (Sep 28, 2014)

Can not wait to have this in my hand then on my bow.


----------



## hauser88 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Round 3 and I'm in.


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been looking forward to seeing this, after hearing about it for the last year and a half or so! Will definitely have to check one out sometime!


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

Down for one


----------



## kosy1993 (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh, I'm in.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Back in


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Back in


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm in thanks for the chance!


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

Back in


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

In for the third.


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

BAck in


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

I am in.


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sight looks great.


----------



## Critter218 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet looking sight.


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

Round 3!!! Woop woop


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

im in


----------



## Pkeller (Nov 7, 2010)

Id love to chase long range Coues deer in AZ with this baby!


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Wanty need a new sight .... How do I view subscribe or just plain win it???


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Nice


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## AK12ring (Jan 8, 2006)

im in


----------



## Viper9262 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## KMAC (Mar 5, 2003)

Im in!!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

4ķ to go bump it up


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

In for number 3, thanks.


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

I am in


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

This thing is really takin' off !


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

573mms said:


> This looks like an awesome sight but, in my opinion it will not be a good hunting site until they change the pin. The ring pin only has about a inch of fiber to gather light, it is not a pin made for hunting conditions( daylight @ dark) without the light on and nobody pays this much money for a sight just so they can spend a fortune in light batteries. You don't see people on a 3d course without a light on this pin and that's in the middle of the day.


This is not true, there is about 7.5-8" of fiber in each ring pin that is wrapped around the perimeter of the scope housing that also has openings 360 degrees to let ambient light in. These are plenty bright and too bright in most conditions, in my oppinion. 

Most people have a light on their sight for 3-d BC they have a blue light with a clear or blue fiber. They have to use a light to be able to see at all. I have a light on my bow for this same application with a green pin and i rarely even use the light at all.

I am currently using this accutouch sight and high price or not, this item is demanded. And it's obviously not the highest price slider sight out there by a long shot, we learned this last week!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

So how much will one run?


----------



## rpr383 (Sep 30, 2009)

I would like to test drive one!


----------



## bailiffz (May 29, 2011)

Love what you've got going Brandon, good luck at the Hunt Club this week. We just had dinner with Jonathon Clark and says you guys have some great stuff coming this year!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

736 of 5000 
I'm in


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

in again


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Hosshunter (Mar 17, 2013)

Haven't found a sight that would drag me away from the quality of SH sights.......but this might do the trick!


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> This is not true, there is about 7.5-8" of fiber in each ring pin that is wrapped around the perimeter of the scope housing that also has openings 360 degrees to let ambient light in. These are plenty bright and too bright in most conditions, in my oppinion.
> 
> Most people have a light on their sight for 3-d BC they have a blue light with a clear or blue fiber. They have to use a light to be able to see at all. I have a light on my bow for this same application with a green pin and i rarely even use the light at all.
> 
> I am currently using this accutouch sight and high price or not, this item is demanded. And it's obviously not the highest price slider sight out there by a long shot, we learned this last week!


I am sure that this sight will be top of the line just like everything else you guys put out...and at least you do ship product instead of announcing it and then shipping it six months and twelve excuses later......can't wait.....the price is about normal for what you are putting out......


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

I am in.


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

Gracious! I sure could use one!


----------



## jameswm3 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

sign me up


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

3peat attempt!!!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

3rd times a charm


----------



## BowtechGuard (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Ed Feese (Jan 3, 2011)

OK with me


----------



## onlyinajeep (Aug 27, 2014)

What heck, I'm in...


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm in, change is good !


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

On the way for Round 3......I really want to put my hands on this new sight!


----------



## Techyo (Dec 4, 2013)

This is exactly what I want


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm definitely IN!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

all in


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

I need it=
thanks
Doc Stone


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm interested !!!


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm in again


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

In for the win!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Its a great looking sight for sure!


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Put me in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## biggie9367 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Count me in again for round 3!!


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

keeping it at the top.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

getting closer


----------



## bullseye101 (Mar 20, 2009)

im in


----------



## tkolenic (Apr 1, 2012)

In again


----------



## puckwert23 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Crossroad (Aug 10, 2013)

in.


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

in for the win


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

In again


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

In for the next round.


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

yyyeeeaaappp


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## PAULN8R (Feb 12, 2013)

In it to win it. 

Thank you TRU for making something awesome even better!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't quit now your halfway there! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Todd 143 (Aug 27, 2008)

Would Love one!!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I need some luck....Didn't win Powerball last night!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm in again!


----------



## Todd Wylie (Sep 15, 2014)

i want one


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Come on 15K!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in this time!!!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Hoping the third time is a charm for me in for Rd 3


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

if for the win


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

Im in again!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump it up!!


----------



## 35WLN (Oct 4, 2014)

In.


----------



## Wesr (Aug 21, 2013)

Who isn't hoping the 3rd times the charm. Would be cool to be one of the first to get my hands on one of these, bragging rights!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Back ttt I need a new sight


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if I can wait until 2015......


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

I've got a new bow in the post and a brand new armortech pro to put on it until these come out.


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Great looking sights!


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd love to try one of these out! IN!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Bump


----------



## WI Bowhunter 2 (Dec 26, 2006)

In.


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

subscribed


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

slowly creeping up there again. I'm never lucky enough to win these things, but it's cool to see someone win it.


----------



## norab03 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice, sounds good.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

kravguy said:


> slowly creeping up there again. I'm never lucky enough to win these things, but it's cool to see someone win it.


That's what I was thinking too. Then I saw that I had one. So hang in there. 

Just helping out by bumping it back up


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Where are the winners being announced at?


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

ArcheryAttic said:


> Where are the winners being announced at?


In this thread.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

In for the next round.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

If this is still going im in.. love how the sight is looking nice to see another option out there besides spot hoggs, cbes,and hhas!


----------



## Alec Potts (Jun 13, 2012)

In the running


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Up up up


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

love my Armortech....I am in!!!


----------



## twobanger (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got a sightless bow waiting for one of these. I'm in as well.


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

In for the win!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Throw my name in the hat!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Tell Randy if I win, I expect him to deliver it....I'll drive him around his old stomping grounds up around Washburn and Minot.


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

In for round three!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

One more time !


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

In again


----------



## SouthernStyle (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

in again


----------



## huntinJerzy (Apr 13, 2004)

worth a shot


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump back ttt


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

In again for a great sight!


----------



## QuickDraw28 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

To the top!


----------



## Pulse76 (Oct 30, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Roverrich (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

Im in


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

In again


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## trex1210 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Checkin in, keep it up!


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

What the heck, im in


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Im in


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Need a new sight


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

still in


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Back to the top.....Let's hit 15K this morning!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

getting closer


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

Where do you go to like


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Don't loose momentum on this, get it to 15k!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Come on, I got a sight to win!


----------



## Arzan (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeeep!


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

In for 15k!


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Back in again.


----------



## hbclub (Jun 20, 2007)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Closer


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

In for the win ! I hope


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

Put me in please.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

How did I not see such a give a way and not have the chance to win this . Man count me in !


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

In in in


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Under 1100.....


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

More views!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## robert0550 (Nov 26, 2012)

In for an awesome deal


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Need a tko in the 3rd round so I can win a sight


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

Count me in....


----------



## Commander Cody (Nov 24, 2006)

im in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

almost...tell your friends


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Let's get there!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't believe this ain't climbing like crazy for a bad whatchamacallit sight like this !!!!!!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Any new videos?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Trying again...round three!


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Getting closer


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

Let's do this!


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

I'm In Thanks.


----------



## DeadSilence (Aug 3, 2010)

Why not, who don't like free


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Come on round 3!


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

How close are we? Can't see a count on tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

G-unit said:


> How close are we? Can't see a count on tapatalk


I will let you know when Brandon sends me a pm saying that I won. Its at 14k+ now.


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

I want to replace my MBG


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I think they need my address so they can ship it to me..... :wink:


----------



## bow junkie (Feb 1, 2008)

Me too


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I will let you know when Brandon sends me a pm saying that I won. Its at 14k+ now.


Haha, I appreciate it. I'll go ahead and offer you half of what it's worth two weeks after you get it when "the next big thing" comes out!


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Need to have one of these. TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## beestinger (Dec 16, 2010)

Put me in again got to have one of these


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Less than 750 to go......!!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Gettin closer! I want too try one of these bad boys out! The click settings for spot n stock will be fast and accurate without looking to adjust .Fingers crossed 15,000!!!!!


----------



## whido isle (Sep 8, 2014)

One more for high hopes


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

In again, this one's mine.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Round 3 hopefully pleases me . Bump it up


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## cardiac5 (Sep 24, 2009)

bump it up


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

How close are we


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Getting real close, keep it up!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

In again I need a new sight


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

In again


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

It's going to happen really soon! I really am wanting this sight.....!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Come on 15,000. I'd love to get my hands on this !!!


----------



## surferd31 (Oct 27, 2014)

Let's try this again!


----------



## Fcal124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just preordered 2, but could use another one for my other bow. 
My 60 yr old eyes can only concentrate on one thing at a time.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

We're getting there. Let's keep it going.


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

Enter please.


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

C'mon, c'mon, C'MON!!!!


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

Ttt for 15k let's see who the next winner is!!


----------



## askala (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Sub'd so I can keep tabs at work!!!!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

I just had to help this thread along !


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Click slide click slide


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

All in


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

Checking in while watching the walking dead on netflix. Why don't they use compound bows? It takes to long for a cross bow. Just sayin.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

XMidwayX said:


> Checking in while watching the walking dead on netflix. Why don't they use compound bows? It takes to long for a cross bow. Just sayin.


+1, and Darrell almost never gets a pass through. Not even at point blank. That thing is way outta tune.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Enter please


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Will there be 15,000 tomorrow ?


----------



## holtv663 (Jul 6, 2014)

Entry for #3 Giveaway


----------



## Hoyt_27 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

Do i wake up to a PM after staying up all night doing a soil science lab ?


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

Cool I'm in!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Only 100 away......I couldn't imagine a better day than being able to welcome my new grandson into the world and winning this awesome sight! Let's roll!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Lets get this today
Would make a nice bday present


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

In like win.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

cordini said:


> Only 100 away......I couldn't imagine a better day than being able to welcome my new grandson into the world and winning this awesome sight! Let's roll!


Congrats Cord! Due today?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

tmv said:


> Lets get this today
> Would make a nice bday present


Yes it would. For me. My bday is Monday.


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

15 k I could use a new sight


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

3rd times a charm. I fingers crossed my wife could really use this sight. It would put an end to a crappy week for her. Thanks for the chance guys!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hope to win!!!!

Axcel score a touchdown with this sight!!!

Perfect in all points!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweet we got to 15k. Can we get to 20k?


----------



## gje64 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah yeah, 15,000 already!

So I'd write "In for round 4!!!", but I guess I'll wait to see if I've won in the 3rd first, I won't be greedy and sign up for another drawing if I win. ;-)

Onwards, my fellow ATers, to 20k!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Not to change subject but curiosity killed the cat. Whats that new release that jesse broadwater is shooting?


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Congrats Cord! Due today?


Inducing her right now! Grandson will be born on ND Deer Gun opener.....Bought him a Blaze Orange beanie to wear home!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

cordini said:


> Inducing her right now! Grandson will be born on ND Deer Gun opener.....Bought him a Blaze Orange beanie to wear home!


Awesome!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Winner coming soon, stay tuned!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me?????


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Hopefully it's me


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats to whomever it is


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Interesting new sight, might have to try one!


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

Subscribed


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in=
thanks
Doc Stone


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

In for 4 just incase 3 didn't like my post .... Thanks for the chance axcel .


----------



## Darkness88 (Oct 21, 2014)

im in it to win it


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

well its championship rounds.. lets get to 20 K and then 25


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

One more time for today.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again!


----------



## ZSF (Aug 10, 2009)

Inn


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

"fingers crossed" keep it up guys this is a fantastic giveaway!! Thank you for the oppurtunity!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

Interested, here's my post.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I was just looking at the Lancaster preorder page, I didn't notice an option for left or right hand. Is this sight ambidextrous?


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

all righty then!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm sending you my shipping address now... Hehe


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

count me in.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm in.

This click it concept is actually brilliant. I could have used this last fall. Had a 7 1/2 year old buck (that was on the top of our hit list) come in at very first light. When I saw him up on the hill I realized I had left my slider set at 40 so I looked down to adjust back to 20 as I knew what trail we was likely to come in on. Couldn't see the tiny slider pin in the low light to save my life so had to sort of guess. As he worked his way in I didn't have time to check again and not sure it would have made a difference. It was literally like 2 minutes into legal shooting light (based on my looking at my indiglo watch immediately after shooting him). Stopped him at about 18 yards with a mouth bleat and hit him right behind shoulder but a low and he took off up the opposite hill into some thick stuff. I was worried about how low the hit looked. Looked down at my sight and I had over-adjusted the sight so the pin was a bit high causing the low hit. Waited a good hour and a half - picked up a good blood trail and followed it less than 50 yards to a dead buck. Upon gutting him I discovered I had just clipped the lower part of his heart with one blade of a Rage Hypo. Had the shot been an inch lower I wouldn't have killed that buck. With the click it feature none of this would have been an issue as I would have been able to dial it in without even looking at the sight.

Nice job guys!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Two questions on the carbon pro slider.

1) is there a set screw option for the slider bar lockdown? That big knob won't work with a quiver.
2) Are the quiver mounting holes on the slider block so you can mount a quiver onto it?


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck all. Not in for the win. Just for the bump.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

DedDeerWalking said:


> Good luck all. Not in for the win. Just for the bump.


What he said


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

Can't go wrong with an Axcel sight. Count me in.


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Woooo!!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Winner coming soon, stay tuned!


[emoji106]


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Predator said:


> Two questions on the carbon pro slider.
> 
> 1) is there a set screw option for the slider bar lockdown? That big knob won't work with a quiver.
> 2) Are the quiver mounting holes on the slider block so you can mount a quiver onto it?


There's a quiver bracket that mounts to the back two holes in the mounting block. You can see it in one of the videos.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

another bump for a great looking sight


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

in again .


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

I ain't on this page yet , LETS DO THIS !


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Let's go for 20,000!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I think a great idea would be a AccuTouch thread with just videos and pictures so anyone that wants to see this bad boy in action does not have to go through 40-100 pages.To round up info.

Or a link in your sig to AccuTouch vids .Just an idea.

Fingers crossed for the next give away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angus724 (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I need one of these


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, already almost at 16,000!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

c5mrr270 said:


> There's a quiver bracket that mounts to the back two holes in the mounting block. You can see it in one of the videos.


Thanks! Went back and viewed video again and I see it. Good deal.


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

Keep it bumped up


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

they are just teasing us now :wink:


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

One more bump, this would certainly make my wife's whole week alot better. Thanks for the oppurtunity


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bumps I'm back


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Interesting looking sight, I may have to give it a shot.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Did I win yet?


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Lets keep it up!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Predator said:


> Two questions on the carbon pro slider.
> 
> 1) is there a set screw option for the slider bar lockdown? That big knob won't work with a quiver.
> 2) Are the quiver mounting holes on the slider block so you can mount a quiver onto it?


Should be like the the armortech. Mounts to bracket. Also clears knob with no problems


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

So how do you enter to win. I wanna win one.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

cterbow said:


> So how do you enter to win. I wanna win one.


You just entered


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

X-file said:


> You just entered


Didn't you win one X? Do they just pick post number?


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Who won round 3?


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm entering for a great sight.


----------



## craigandi (Jul 10, 2014)

looks great! lefty ?


----------



## STILLhntr777 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

I'm in for round 4


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

From the deer stand for #4....that's got to be good luck!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

msac said:


> Didn't you win one X? Do they just pick post number?


I think they pick one at random and yes I did win just hanging on the thread to help bump it up


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

X-file said:


> I think they pick one at random and yes I did win just hanging on the thread to help bump it up


Awesome! Congrats! Be sure to take pics and do a review when you get.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Count me in again


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

Round 4 C'mon


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm in for another round if I didn't win Round 3.....


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll give it another go! Thanks for the chance axcel, win one or not I can't wait to get my hands on this sight!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

cordini said:


> I'm in for another round if I didn't win Round 3.....


Baby news Cord?


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

putting my name in for the next round incase I cant get on later


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Did I miss the winner of #3?


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

ThunderEagle said:


> Did I miss the winner of #3?


I don't think they have announced it yet


----------



## robert0550 (Nov 26, 2012)

HECK YES Im in for round 4


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry for the late post! Here is the 15,000 winner!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

In again! 1000 posts!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Dang didnt win. Congrats HuntinHard and thank you Truball/Axcel for all these giveaways


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Try this again again


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Up for Round 4


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Can we get it to 4?


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

In for Rd 4 thanks for the chance


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Kellg79 said:


> Sorry for the late post! Here is the 15,000 winner!
> View attachment 2079009


Thanks for this btw.

Also, is the Pro ambidextrous? I noticed the lancaster preorder didn't have left/right options.


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

ThunderEagle said:


> Thanks for this btw.
> 
> Also, is the Pro ambidextrous? I noticed the lancaster preorder didn't have left/right options.


Yeah I think someone said something that you can just move the scope around


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Woooo in for round 4 lol.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In for round 4!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

Round 4 .. lets go !!!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

This is awesome........bring on 20000


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm wondering how fast this is going to get old.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats to the winner!!


----------



## MYMAXXIS (Mar 20, 2011)

Dandy!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me again


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

Round 4 it is!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats! In for round 4!


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

In for 4 as well


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆In for round 4☆☆☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

Im in


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Let the games begin for round 4!


----------



## Roverrich (Mar 3, 2013)

One more time for me too.


----------



## Hoyt RampageXT (Sep 4, 2013)

In & Subscribed


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

fourth times a charm right?


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

WaHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

in!!!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In for round 4.. Thanks Axcel!!


----------



## aurelius (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's to hoping!


----------



## rawx (Feb 13, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Put me in again!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in again


----------



## clem811 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Count me in*

Great looking sight I wanna see one now


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm in fellas


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Officially in for this round


----------



## jeepw2 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats HHard! And wow, this is going to hit the end of round 4 sooooooon.


----------



## destroyer 350 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

42 pages and mounting up quickly.

If nothing else you guys should win a marketing and product launch award. Talk about creating a buzz!


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm down for one, I've been waiting for it since the beginning of the year haha


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

One more try


----------



## michaelfonseca1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Even if I don't win. I would love to own one of the new sights


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

another try


----------



## Crossroad (Aug 10, 2013)

I am looking forward to winning.


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats to the winner, he's a lucky man :darkbeer:

I'm in again for the next round !!!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

In again !


----------



## bowster1965 (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't wait to have one in hand to check out


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

In again.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Dang... In again...


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

Try again!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

In again. Hope we make it soon.


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

I love this company!


----------



## owensc (Oct 3, 2007)

I am in


----------



## hbclub (Jun 20, 2007)

In...:darkbeer:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

in again


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Count me in again


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Owe well


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Im in!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Keep it on page 1


----------



## trex1210 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm just gonna buy one come January , thanks for the chances though .


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

One more just to bump it up


----------



## vmir (Mar 24, 2008)

Im in.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

In again!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> I'm just gonna buy one come January , thanks for the chances though .


I may end up in this boat as well


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

In for round 4


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

KurtVL said:


> I may end up in this boat as well


I just figure Midas well , if there were 2 people in a drawing I would still end up buying . Just the way it goes .


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

In for another try


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Post#930 said something interesting. Hmm...


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

In.


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

in.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I want a AccuTouch for sure but....I'm intrested in releases for2015! Really like my GS fang but curious, any hints????


----------



## carter7607 (Apr 27, 2014)

Anyone know when this is available for purchase in Australia?


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

In again


----------



## 35WLN (Oct 4, 2014)

In again


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

In please


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> I want a AccuTouch for sure but....I'm intrested in releases for2015! Really like my GS fang but curious, any hints????


Hmm.... Very interesting you ALSO brought this up. Jesse Broadwater may hold an answer, Or two.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

We want answers!!!!!!! Jk lol 

Pictures will work also .


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

4th time's a charm...lol!


----------



## KeyRey85 (Feb 20, 2013)

:zip:


----------



## therarebear (Nov 5, 2014)

Upo


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

In 4X's!


----------



## panthalia (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## panthalia (Apr 24, 2010)

!!!! And again !!!!!


----------



## jhall239 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hum?


----------



## Don Peck (Nov 8, 2014)

Wouldn't mind trying this


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## DSR_SA (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## KLR (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## elgringo (Feb 6, 2013)

???????????????????????????


----------



## therarebear (Nov 5, 2014)

Here


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

In again. Pretty excited about the sight.


----------



## surferd31 (Oct 27, 2014)

This is it


----------



## Goarmy897 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ooo I like


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

carter7607 said:


> Anyone know when this is available for purchase in Australia?


I would think you would be able to Pre-order thru dealers.....I'm not sure how long into 2015 before any dealers Down Under will have them in stock, but maybe you could email Lancaster Archery and ask their customer service about buying and shipping to Australia. That will probably be the fastest way to get one.....

I'm in for Round 4......I hope this is my day! As a side.....Awesome full moon out there tonight! Look for those midday bucks!


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Maybe it's my turn for a new sight...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Need this sight
Bump


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

One step closer


----------



## mathews15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd like to have one!
Been using HHA for years


----------



## proelite252006 (Aug 7, 2006)

Need this bad


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Keep it at the top


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

Bump it 4 round 4


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

In again! Thanks for the opportunity to win some gear from a awesome company!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Here we go round #4 

My turn, I can feel it! :jam:


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

New bow is in my near future....time to edit the Santa sight list.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

The views are just "clicking away! In!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep it going, almost there...


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Sitting on stand dreaming of this sight on my bow...lol!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump it up


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Our goal is to reach 25,000 views! After 25,000 the contest will conclude and there will be five AT users that are proud owners of the New 2015 AXCEL Accutouch Slider Sights! In addition we will randomly pick another 12 Winners for the New Accutouch T-Shirts as a consolation and appreciation for keeping this thread at the top and more importantly the recognition you have given such a great product! There is an image earlier in this thread displaying what the shirt looks like.

Thank You, and Good Luck!

Brandon


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back again


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

Come on site!


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Count me in for round 4.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

rcr7mm said:


> Count me in for round 4.


Me too!


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

In again.


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

in again


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I could use one....


----------



## panthalia (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm in, thanks for this opportunity


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

In!!!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back in


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes sir, sign me up!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm ready make me proud .......


T.R.U.PRO said:


> Our goal is to reach 25,000 views! After 25,000 the contest will conclude and there will be five AT users that are proud owners of the New 2015 AXCEL Accutouch Slider Sights! In addition we will randomly pick another 12 Winners for the New Accutouch T-Shirts as a consolation and appreciation for keeping this thread at the top and more importantly the recognition you have given such a great product! There is an image earlier in this thread displaying what the shirt looks like.
> 
> Thank You, and Good Luck!
> 
> Brandon


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm game for another round.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keeping it at the top! Thanks for the chance guys!


----------



## 3ddaddy (May 19, 2007)

count me in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back up &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Joebert said:


> Back up í*½í¸


I think you should win one for keeping the thread alive. lol


----------



## panthalia (Apr 24, 2010)

Me too!!!!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

X-file said:


> I think you should win one for keeping the thread alive. lol



Lol thanks bro.. I'd love to win one for my wife.. She really needs an upgrade from what she shoots currently, and this would be perfect for her! I'm just grateful for the chance to try to win one haha!


----------



## rkeyes1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I never win anything!! but what the hell!


----------



## sbarbe02 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in for my wife!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Back up.....In it to win it!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

In again


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Keepin it at the top


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Again


----------



## devinhal (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in again


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

To the top for Axcel


----------



## shoe88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Excited to try one out! Have been waiting for a slider like this!


----------



## TurboHoyt21 (Aug 22, 2014)

Count me in!!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

back up


----------



## carter7607 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm in, looks like a great sight!


----------



## carter7607 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks mate, will shoot them an email.
Cheers
Ben


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

let get to 5000


----------



## AHoytAttack (Oct 10, 2014)

In! Thanks!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

We''re stalling out. Let's keep it going!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top! Thanks for the chance at such a nice sight!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Holy moley was almost on page 2! We can't have that! Take it to the top


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Can't let this off the first page 

Maybe I'll get a shirt


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe me


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Nope, can't be you 'cause it'll be me!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm letting the inner kid out. I WANT ONE.


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

I could use a new one!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Take it back up for an awesome sight and even Better give away!! Thanks fellas!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Up[emoji1][emoji2][emoji3][emoji4]


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keeping it at the top thanks for the chance to win guys!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

In again for ah win!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In for number 4.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

#4.....I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back again[emoji317]


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

4th time is a charm... Hopefully! Let's hit 20 G's...


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

Awesome in again!!!!


----------



## dsunger25 (Nov 3, 2011)

when are the lefthanded one shipping?


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

dsunger25 said:


> when are the lefthanded one shipping?


Lefty for me too


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

I am in


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Alright i aint lucky! So....I'm planning on hittin truball with ah "shake n bake" confuse tactic and grabin all AccuTouch sights i can fit in my arms! Who wants one for double retail after my special ops mission! JK lol


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm in. Would love to win this sight


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll try again..


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Last one for the night


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

So close, less than 1k more!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Cannot wait to get one of these sights for my No Cam HTR


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Still waiting for 2015 truball release, teasers or info or better yet pics!!!!!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

A GS fang minus Red anodized hook and trigger would be killer. Stripped the red ano off trigger but left the Red on the hook.

Wish manufacturers would go blk Red on every ano parts, rather mods, rests or releases is old.

Rid The Red!!!! Lol Not everyone likes red but its the last 3yr trend. I'll strip anything i can for raw aluminum to get rid of it.

Maybe I'm wiered but I'd rather have solid blk red is hard for me to like its every were. 

Still killer products and love em but would save me from striping the red ano off.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Im in


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

In again


----------



## widecar (Nov 8, 2014)

Let me know if I win!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump up one more tonight!  thanks guys!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep doing red! Black is yack... Lol


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

In for for the win


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Almost at 20k!


----------



## therarebear (Nov 5, 2014)

Like the look


----------



## dave3533 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In & bump for the morning


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

So close. Just a few more.


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

In for round 4


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In.In..Inn


----------



## Bryand2211 (Oct 30, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Real close. Lets hit 20k today


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in for it


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Just over 500 to go for 20K.....We will get there this morning! Come on Accutouch.....Grandpa needs a new sight!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Back up!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

I am in again.


----------



## cjorg (Aug 26, 2012)

Sweet sight!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Up top for Axcel !


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

Virginia is for Axcel


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

We're getting close to 20,000 views!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Getting close to 20k


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

I would love one of these


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like 20k today and a new winner!


----------



## thunderhorn25 (Mar 31, 2005)

looks nteresting


----------



## Georgia dawg (Jul 15, 2005)

i'm in


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## just4fun63 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in. Hope my pro shop gets one in


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Come on 20k!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

How close are we?


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

20K is in sight.....LOL


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In for round 4


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

In for the 20k!


----------



## SBOTI74 (Oct 23, 2014)

1223 is a luck number


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

So many views


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## Diggs223 (Jan 25, 2004)

in :wink:


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Again


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

In again for round four! Wonder how long this will last!?


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in. Looks awesome


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Round four!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keeping it at the top! Thanks for the oppurtunity guys! Awesome. Giveaway right here.


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Getting close.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm in this will go nicely with the Ringer release I'm going to win in the other giveaway.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Under 300.....


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Winning


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Gordon will not move on to the Championship in Homestead.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's too keeping it on the first page


----------



## aurelius (Jul 29, 2013)

Suspense...


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

I think people are losing focus.


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN (Jan 22, 2004)

Count me in.........


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Just 220 left! Wow, this is actually getting to 20k today it seems!


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

I really like the looks of these sights but are there any advantages of a single pin sider over a multi-pin sight?


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Are the views going backwards? I'd swear that the thread was at 19,814 at some point last night and now it's under that. What gives?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump it up!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump it up!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Joebert is on it.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Come on big money!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

JMASavage said:


> I really like the looks of these sights but are there any advantages of a single pin sider over a multi-pin sight?


It really is personal preference. Multi-pin sights make it easier to gap shoot, but I don't like the clutter. The single pin offers a clearer sight window. If I set mine at 27 yards, I am good for out to 35 yards before arrow drop would be an issue. I've adjusted for longer shots with the deer coming in. It really only takes a second to adjust. What I really like about this sight is you can adjust without even looking due to the Accu-Clicks. Cannot wait to get one!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

In again, what is the left hand option? Flip it over, or specific?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

c5mrr270 said:


> Joebert is on it.


Lmao your the 3rd person that's said that  just wanna give my wife an awesome sight, she could use it compared to what she's got. Plus I'm just grateful for the chance to maybe win it for her ! Keep it at the top AT crew


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back from the bottom and straight to the top! Almost there guys!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

ThunderEagle said:


> In again, what is the left hand option? Flip it over, or specific?


Would guess like other sights in their line: flip it


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Getting close. Let's keep it going.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Under 125.....


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

cordini said:


> I would think you would be able to Pre-order thru dealers.....I'm not sure how long into 2015 before any dealers Down Under will have them in stock, but maybe you could email Lancaster Archery and ask their customer service about buying and shipping to Australia. That will probably be the fastest way to get one.....
> 
> I'm in for Round 4......I hope this is my day! As a side.....Awesome full moon out there tonight! Look for those midday bucks!


Best off going through lancaster or s & s will may before there in our shops


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

O man I really want one of these


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

8 more! Let's go!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Sooooo close


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

C'mon now. We should have it.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Before work bump! Keep. It. At. The. Top! I'll try my best while at work tonight.. Fingers crossed! Thanks. Truball/axcel


----------



## ice67 (Jul 8, 2011)

in the time


----------



## Biggamehunterto (Nov 30, 2013)

I am in now.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

What the neck, I've looked at this thread 3 times since its been 8 away and it hasn't moved. Not to mention there's been 3 replies. We should be there.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Back in for a new sight


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Still 8 away. This is killing me!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

8 to go...


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

I think the counter broke, it's been stuck at 8 to go for a while


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah I don't think the server is keeping up... Lol


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

ctncpo said:


> I think the counter broke, it's been stuck at 8 to go for a while


That's what I was gonna say.


----------



## angus724 (Aug 7, 2010)

Getting close


----------



## ryno529 (Apr 14, 2013)

i need one of these to try out on my HTR!


----------



## lstewart (May 12, 2012)

I'm in just getting into slider sights


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

Only 8 to go!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back in


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

a few more!!!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Finally!! Now I guess we gotta wait for tomorrow.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Way over 20,000...lol


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Onward to 25,000 and the 5th and final winner!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

In for round 4!!!!!! Got my lucky socks on! Not washing them tell i win a AccuTouch!!!!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me again


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like everything got caught up


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Onward to 25,000 !!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Need a new sight for my new bow


----------



## 35WLN (Oct 4, 2014)

One last time


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Question

Would this sight count as a multi pin sight if you don't run a tape?

For 3D purposes?

I mean you have 5-6 fixed positions that you'd know same as multi pin sight


----------



## rherston10 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

KurtVL said:


> Question
> 
> Would this sight count as a multi pin sight if you don't run a tape?
> 
> ...


For it to be legal i think asa/ibo/fita would have to view it and say it is. Personally would say no. You could gap pins more accurately by putting single pin between clicks


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Up up and away


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Hoping for the Round 4 win.....In for #5 if not!


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

KurtVL said:


> Question
> 
> Would this sight count as a multi pin sight if you don't run a tape?
> 
> ...


I don't think that would be considered "ok", with or without the tape on. You could still use some other form of reference and "cheat" that way. On smaller shoots they might allow it, sealing the slider so there is proof it hasn't been moved, but on bigger matches I don't see the judges or other contestants agreeing on this.

I'd say take some pins out and use it as a slider.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know how I made it through the day without signing in for round 5 incase 4 don't work out . This is like a bad addiction , I need this sight !!!!!!!


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

in for round 5


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Myself


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

In for round 5 (if I didn't win round 4).


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In for round 5 I guess!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Up up and away


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

In for round 5 6 7 8


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

In it yet again


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

knight stalker said:


> In for round 5 6 7 8


Last round is #5.....Very nice of Axcel to give these away!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

KimberTac1911 said:


> For it to be legal i think asa/ibo/fita would have to view it and say it is. Personally would say no. You could gap pins more accurately by putting single pin between clicks


Yeah true


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

In for round 5 unless a miracle happens and I actually win round 4


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

In for the next round!


----------



## dsunger25 (Nov 3, 2011)

In again


----------



## alkarts2006 (Aug 6, 2011)

Back to the top


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

in for the last round


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

was a winner announced?


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

cordini said:


> Last round is #5.....Very nice of Axcel to give these away!


Yeah very nice of axcel to give them away 
If i don't win one I'll be buying a couple


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm in for the final round


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

In it to win it...


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Was 20, 000 winner picked? In for round 5!!!!!!!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Once again for a great sight


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

PSE CRAZY said:


> was a winner announced?





AK&HIboy said:


> Was 20, 000 winner picked? In for round 5!!!!!!!


Last weekend they said they don't work on Sunday, but would announce the winner Monday.


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

In for round 5


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in for a great looking sight.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me again


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I only read through page 5 but what makes the first axis adjustable unlike any other sight? Looks the same as an ascent from 4 years ago?


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

sneak1413 said:


> I only read through page 5 but what makes the first axis adjustable unlike any other sight? Looks the same as an ascent from 4 years ago?


I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## Crossroad (Aug 10, 2013)

In again


----------



## hauser88 (Sep 10, 2014)

What we just say I'm in lol, I want one like now!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome company. Awesome products!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

In for round 5


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

ill go again


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

count me in Again !!


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't guess I won again so let's try again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In for 5


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> Last weekend they said they don't work on Sunday, but would announce the winner Monday.


Gotcha, makes since i forget people get weekends off since i work every weekend. Lol


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

jwoadventures said:


> I'm wondering the same thing


The first axis works just like our target sights where the head pivots at the extension bar attachment. Some of our comments regarding the first axis are directed toward competitors products that do not even have this first axis adjustment.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

AK&HIboy said:


> Was 20, 000 winner picked? In for round 5!!!!!!!


We will announce it tomorrow morning!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Manitoulin (Oct 15, 2013)

Pick me, pick me


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Whooo, round 5 it is!

Let's try and get winner 4 & 5 in at the same time :-D

So, why is round 5 the last one? Can't find any mention of that on the official posts? But I do get it, this might get expensive for Axcel...
Thanks again guys!


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Our goal is to reach 25,000 views! After 25,000 the contest will conclude and there will be five AT users that are proud owners of the New 2015 AXCEL Accutouch Slider Sights! In addition we will randomly pick another 12 Winners for the New Accutouch T-Shirts as a consolation and appreciation for keeping this thread at the top and more importantly the recognition you have given such a great product! There is an image earlier in this thread displaying what the shirt looks like.
> 
> Thank You, and Good Luck!
> 
> Brandon


Here's the post explaining the 25,000 view goal.


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Im in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back at it for my bump! Works been busy and the wife got some untimely news this afternoon. Here's to making her day brighter tomorrow hopefully! Thanks fellas


----------



## panthalia (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm in, bump


----------



## angus724 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Round 5......pick me


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Take it to the top


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

Come on send one downunder


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Up top


----------



## 32643553 (May 25, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Did I win?! Lol, will be waiting anxiously for tomorrow.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm again!


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep it up top!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In to win.


----------



## GrahamJ (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Last time for tonight! Goodnight fellas, thanks for the chance!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Me again


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

In like Flynn!!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hope to win ^^


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> We will announce it tomorrow morning!


Very cool thing you're doing with the giveaway.....Great sights! I've got Armortechs on all my bows and I think I even have one extra......Oh, that's right, I still have a bow that I loaned out to my wife's cousin. So, I will still need another bow if I win in Round 4 or 5.......I'll take on that issue if I win! Thanks again TRU Ball/Axcel!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in for a great sight.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Laaaaaate night bump, thanks guys best giveaway on AT


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In for 5


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## InSoMNiaX23 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## pinchpointbuck (Jun 19, 2014)

In again.


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

In for 5, "just in case".


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

in again


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Hopefully I'm in again for the win


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Good morning everyone, good luck!  fingers crossed !


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We will be announcing the 20,000 view winner later today! Thanks for entering!


----------



## ZSF (Aug 10, 2009)

In again


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Back up top


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Axcel Porn? Heck, I am in!


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Back in


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

In there like swim wear!


----------



## Diesel44 (Nov 2, 2014)

count me in


----------



## srss (Apr 28, 2012)

I would like one.


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Just a question ... does it matter how many times I post here in this thread ? I mean all those "I'm in for second round" .. "I'm in again for third round" .. etc ... Or just one post should be enough ? 
As I don't still see my name in winner's list, I'm becoming a little bit shaky


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

vftcandy said:


> Axcel Porn? Heck, I am in!


That is almost too much to handle candy man.... Very sexy bow you got there!


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

In again for 5


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Kellg79 said:


> We will be announcing the 20,000 view winner later today! Thanks for entering!


Sounds good. ....In for #5!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, I haven't gotten a pm notifying me that I won! 
What's going on over there. It's ok, I'll give you a few more days to contact me about my prize. Hehe.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm getting in this son of a today !!!!!!!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

bump and 
happy birthday USMC


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Keeping it going. I entered the Official AXCEL Accutouch Slider Sight Launch/Giveaway! and all I won was this T-Shirt! 

Hopefully the sight though.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Awesome, I am in!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Maybe we can get both given away today!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep it at the top ! Thanks fellas, grateful for the opportunity


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Up up up


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Winner!*

Congratulations to Stcks&Strngs on winning the 20,000 giveaway! 
We have one more sight to giveaway at 25,000 so keep getting those views!
Send me a PM with your info so we can get this sight sent over to you!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

In for next batch!


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

In Again!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Last try in for 5


----------



## neffets40 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

All I want for Christmas is my Accutouch!

Congrats to all the winners! You lucky son of guns!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for the this round


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

In for the last try!


----------



## B-Dob (Jun 12, 2012)

In for round 5!! Last but not least!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## aurelius (Jul 29, 2013)

In for the last one!!! Please-pretty-please!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

In again for round 5! This would be an awesome birthday present!


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Last try. I'm in for the win


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

In again.


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

In again....grats to Stcks&Strngs!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

once more in it..  still hoping.. !


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Put me in for the last round please. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Still awesome of you guys to be doing this. Hope I can win one


----------



## angus724 (Aug 7, 2010)

In for #5


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Chips are all on the table for the last round


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats! Round 5


----------



## AHoytAttack (Oct 10, 2014)

In again!


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm in thanks again!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

my last bump/entry until tonight


----------



## hbclub (Jun 20, 2007)

In.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Last try.....Grandpa needs a new Accutouch !


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

No sence in quitting now count me in.


----------



## WB450 (Jun 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Feelin lucky!!!!!!In for the last round!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Last one. I would love to try one


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

In again!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

In for the final round!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats to the winner!!!

I'm in for the last draw!!!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Go, go, go!


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

i'm in,


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

My Vector Turbo would love one of these


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

In for the win


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Keep it on the top!


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Let it be me!!! :dancing:


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

in!!


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

In for the last round! Good luck everyone & once again....thanks!


----------



## Fcal124 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I got this one.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And again.


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

Me too!!!!


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

I think I'll just PM Kellg79 with my shipping address for #5 and we can call it done. [emoji6]


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Awesome !!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow ! Maybe I'll get lucky this time.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

I never get lucky but I'll try anyways.


----------



## keltacer (Oct 19, 2014)

Me too


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

In again for the final go around!


----------



## skidud (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## MonValleyBow (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Slowly getting there !


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

In again


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Count me in!!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

How much does the pro carbon setup weigh?


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

congrats to those who have won


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

In for round 5


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

In again for the last round.


----------



## beestinger (Dec 16, 2010)

In again


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

In for the Last Round!!


----------



## askala (Jan 22, 2010)

In for one more


----------



## sbarbe02 (Apr 2, 2011)

Put me in for the last round!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Back up for 25000...good luck to all still in!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In for the win


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

Count me in again, please. Thanks!


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

In for Rd 5


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Almost there , let's get us another winner .


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Don't stop now!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back where this belongs, at the TOP


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## Joe van (Nov 3, 2011)

i am in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Gotta keep it on page one, let's do this ! Bump it up


----------



## knarrski (Aug 5, 2012)

Im In!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Final countdown....less than 3k to go.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

In again


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back up


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to page 1, keepin it at the TOP


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wrong thread. Sorry cancel


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Remove entry. Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Remove entry. Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Remove entry. Sorry wrong thread


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*In for the last chance to win!*

Fingers crossed, lucky socks and big wants! Lol


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Remove entry. Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Roverrich (Mar 3, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

1 last shot!


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Do we really have to put in a new entry every round ??


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

rsully661 said:


> Do we really have to put in a new entry every round ??


Nobody knows for sure, but everybody believes it'd help


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

No idea


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Im in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Bump early morning


----------



## bcook21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Entry


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

We're slowing down folks! Back to the top!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

In again


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

What about if we get to 35k views ATers can order and receive early


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone got one yet? And give me give me give me.


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

in for me


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

1800 to go.....I'm hoping!!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In today


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

In for today


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Good morning AT, take it to the top!


----------



## enemyofsilence (Sep 28, 2014)

I have been wanting to buy a single pin. Found it!!!!!


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

Lets keep it rollin guys n gals!
Need to pout this in a side by side comparison with my Hogg Father


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back ttt ! Can't stall out now guys! Keep it on page one at the top!!


----------



## tcarlson777 (Oct 15, 2014)

ttt


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Last chance for an excellent promotion


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

KurtVL said:


> Last chance for an excellent promotion


Kurt! There ya are thought I was gonna have to keep this at the top all by my lonesome today haha! 

Indeed fantastic promotion right here, says a lot about them as a company in my opinion! Thanks guys for the opportunity!


----------



## Darkness88 (Oct 21, 2014)

id love one of these


----------



## jclark_65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hope to win one of these today!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

in again


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 8, 2011)

back ttt for a great giveaway from a great company, fingures crossed for round 5.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

In..


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Back in


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

Back in


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

Put me down


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Is it my turn to win yet?


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top!


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

One view closer


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Moving in on 1500......


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Keep it moving great give away!!!


----------



## hauser88 (Sep 10, 2014)

I would like one !


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## beestinger (Dec 16, 2010)

looks like I'm going to have to order one of these


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Do you make a left hand version


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump it up


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Joebert I was sure you were winning the last one. Oh well, Ttt.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

It's getting a little low on page 1...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

slowed down a lot


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

c5mrr270 said:


> Joebert I was sure you were winning the last one. Oh well, Ttt.


Ah all good, just grateful for the chance at an awesome product! Keep it. At the top fellas!!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Come on, get it to 25k views! Almost home.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Almost at the bottom, so I'm putting it back at the top! Thanks for the chance fellas!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Let's get there!


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Back up front


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

back up top


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back in


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

In for the final round!!


----------



## Crossroad (Aug 10, 2013)

in.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Well washer just took a dump there goes my accu touch Christmas present 

hey you guys that win we in this thread are expecting a review at some point


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

reckon I'm in for the final round.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

bUmP bUmP and away!


----------



## bowwowwow (Oct 29, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Ugg i want one soo bad


----------



## surferd31 (Oct 27, 2014)

Let's give it another go!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Getting closer.....Ready to win!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

In again


----------



## owensc (Oct 3, 2007)

I am in


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm gonna win this time=

I hope=
Doc Stone


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top we go!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

As a veteran myself I would like to wish all my other vets a happy Veterans day. Up for the win.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

bigbear123456 said:


> As a veteran myself I would like to wish all my other vets a happy Veterans day. Up for the win.


From one vet (Navy pilot) to all the others ... Thanks!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And Again


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

If I win, will the sight ship prior to Jan?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

In........


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In for 5


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

C'mon 25,000!!!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

one more time !


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Let's keep the winner in Va.! Pic me!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Staying at the top.....


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

BMWrider said:


> From one vet (Navy pilot) to all the others ... Thanks!


Carrier?


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

AR&BOW said:


> Carrier?


Yep! VA-66, flying A-7E Corsair IIs from the USS Eisenhower (CVN-69)


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

In again . Keep it at the top


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

A little closer !


----------



## Dieselbuilder (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Closer to 25k


----------



## SirStickALot (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm in, please.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi :wave3:


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

In!


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

So close


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

Less than a thousand to go!!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keepin it at the top!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Tomorrow morning should be a great day! Fingers crossed I will be celebrating a new awesome sight!


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking for another axcel love my armortech


----------



## holtv663 (Jul 6, 2014)

Try for #5


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Can we hit 25k in tomorrow ? Let's keep it at the top AT crew and we will hit 25k


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

another bump!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

And another


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anything think tru ball didn't think they'd get 25,000 views?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Come on lucky 25,000


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

KurtVL said:


> Does anything think tru ball didn't think they'd get 25,000 views?


Social media is a powerful tool these days 

Keepin it at the top!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Back up


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

POW! I'm going to just have to buy one.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Noooooo it was on page 2!! Back to the top page 1 status


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

One more before I go dream of winning this last one !


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Take it to the top!


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

{hand raised in the air}


----------



## mkeller (Jun 28, 2010)

To the top! In a again!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Uppp


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm more excited about this getting to 25k than lottery number night.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd like one also have room for your logo on my jersey and I'm not yet sponsored by a sight company feel free to pm me thank you.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Pig_Pen said:


> I'm more excited about this getting to 25k than lottery number night.


Lol that made me chuckle! It's true though..


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

In for last round!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

800 left!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Come on 25,000!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*not a lucky guy but fun non the less!*

AccuTouch is sumthin new and i want it! Lol


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> AccuTouch is sumthin new and i want it! Lol
> View attachment 2082720


Lmao that's awesome!!,


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Joebert said:


> Lmao that's awesome!!,


Winning!!!!!!! LOL nothing but fun to add too a great thread.Figured if that wont add to the fun, nuthin will!


Bump to the next lucky winner!

I just want to see the new index release so i can save green backs for a AccuTouch and index release!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> Winning!!!!!!! LOL nothing but fun to add too a great thread.Figured if that wont add to the fun, nuthin will!
> 
> 
> Bump to the next lucky winner!
> ...



Agreed brother! Let's keep it at the top!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

To the top again


----------



## trex1210 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm in again


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

On the home stretch. Just over 700.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Back in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Last bump for the night fellas. Good luck to everyone, and let's keep it at the top! Thanks for the opportunity truball!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm just a simple man but that's a nifty sight


----------



## bobbyqualls7 (Jul 1, 2010)

count me in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

But would it look good on this riser?


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure you wanna shoot that riser. It appears to be split down the middle. :mg:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol. Not sure what happened with the picture.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck to all!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes please!


----------



## pinchpointbuck (Jun 19, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Just over 500 to go......Off to work soon, so I'll check in later. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll play again


----------



## troyjen30 (Nov 1, 2014)

Sounds good count me in!


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

In like Flynn=
thanks
Doc


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm in thanks


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bcook21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just checking in. Almost there.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In today


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

In!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Getting closer


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Good morning bump! Good luck everyone, thanks fellas for the opportunity!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

370 views left!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I can click that many times in the next hour


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

sooo close !


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

One more closer for a great company !


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

340.....Good IBO speed. Final push!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Can you take me higher!! 

To the top that is


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lets get to 25k in the next hour


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Lets get to 25k in the next hour


I support this, keep it at the top


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Fingers crossed. Im in again


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Under 300 views to go until game time! We'll make it today for sure.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Almost there.


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey good morning rise and shine oh please shine please please please


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Almost there , today should be the day . Let's keep it at the top .


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Its 22 deg outside and I have to untarp in this junk warm me up


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Getting real close!!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Only a little bit more to go! Who wants a new Accutouch?


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes please!


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Put me in.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Kellg79 said:


> Only a little bit more to go! Who wants a new Accutouch?


My wife does lol!! Been in it for her since it launched  thanks for the oppurtunity anyhow fellas!!


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Busy day today, product launch this morning and then the drive towards Illinois to hunt the famed Hunt Club for monster whitetails.
> 
> Yes, with the Accutouch Carbon Pro Installed! More testing to ensure durability and product dependability!


How did the hunt go?


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just found this yesterday still haven't been able to find out if they have left hand sights


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Keep it up top


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Only a little bit more to go! Who wants a new Accutouch?


How about it do you make a left hand version?


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

willie14228 said:


> Just found this yesterday still haven't been able to find out if they have left hand sights


Yes. just flip the scope onto the other side and it can be shot left handed.


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Yes. just flip the scope onto the other side and it can be shot left handed.


Cool may I suggest you add that to your website I looked but could find out


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

willie14228 said:


> Cool may I suggest you add that to your website I looked but could find out


I will get that added.


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

How close are we I'm going to be late for work LOL


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

Count me in. thanks


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

In while I am in class


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Always in the game, but always trailing. TO THE TOP.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back. Up


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

only a few more


----------



## alkarts2006 (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like we are getting close!


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Today is the day!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

So close


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep. It. Up top


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

194 to go!!


----------



## wdbowhunter (Feb 26, 2003)

Checking in


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

100 to go! Thanks again for the great giveaway!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top for an awesome giveaway!!


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Keep it going


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Work break over.. Last bump for a while. Good luck everyone,thanks truball awesome giveaway right here!!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

100 more to go


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Al. . . . Most. . . . There


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Almost There! Here is another great video on the Accutouch!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Great sight. Gotta have it.


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Stay on top


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> I will get that added.


I've turned other sights not yours over only to find the bubble on top can the bubble on yours be moved


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

willie14228 said:


> I've turned other sights not yours over only to find the bubble on top can the bubble on yours be moved


Yes the bubble can be moved.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is another review of the sight by Bowhunt America!


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> Yes the bubble can be moved.


Thanks, I shoot one bow for both 3d comps and hunting been looking for a good sight


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

willie14228 said:


> Thanks, I shoot one bow for both 3d comps and hunting been looking for a good sight


This sight will not disappoint!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice video.


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kellg79 said:


> This sight will not disappoint!


Would love to show it off in the next deermans championship


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

In again


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Almost


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Sight looks better every time I see it!!


----------



## aurelius (Jul 29, 2013)

Bump for an awesome sight!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

25k. Please tell me I won!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

We're there! Fingers crossed good luck. Everyone!


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

Back up top!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Waiting for some good news!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like we made it. Now I just sit back and wait for the pm. Wink wink


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

fingers crossed


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

in for next round


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

25k yeah!!


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

easyeriq said:


> Looks like we made it. Now I just sit back and wait for the pm. Wink wink


Got you trumped I'm winking, clicking my heels. And knocking on wood. Wait darn new vehicles no wood I'll use my head wife seems to think its a block of oak


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, that was fast!

Too bad it is over now, like all of you, hope to win! :-D

{edit} wow, after watching those video's, I'm really swayed to this sight... Well thought out guys, great product!


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

In...


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

one last time.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Waiting


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

One last time. May the odds be ever in my favor


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Now all we can do is wait


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

put me in again, or for next one.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey, I just got a PM, Oops, sorry, it was just my lunch notification.
Ches.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Good luck to everyone on this last one


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Lunch bump


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We will be releasing the last winner soon!


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

In for it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Me, me, me! Damn, probably not.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Been in it since the begining not gonna stop now.  thanks truball for doing this, great giveaway by great people!


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

jwoadventures said:


> One last time. May the odds be ever in my favor


Did you see the the previews for the next one? Will be out soon


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

willie14228 said:


> Did you see the the previews for the next one? Will be out soon


No sir sure didnt


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep. It. At the top


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Congrats Jaliv92! We would also like to recognize Joebert as being the AT user who had the most posts in this thread by giving him a sight also!
We will name the 12 T-Shirt winners at 3PM EST.!*


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Congrats guys!


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

I just knew the wood substitute wouldn't work


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Truball - are you really sure you want to stop this giveaway now ?? It's a pitty, this so funny thread ...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't forget to check out this awesome video on the Accutouch sight!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats to the winners 

6 sights given away kudos to tru ball


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on winning. Now i need to figure out the reason i bought a new sight to the better half


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

*12 T-Shirt giveaway!*

Here are the T-shirt Winners! Shoot me a Pm so I get these sent out to you! If you won a sight and do not claim it in the next 24 hours then you will lose your spot!

Don't forget to check out these videos and get your order in now!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXwSgpUPZUU&list=PLE5m-PFmt4ze1zv6F0XFIoxE_050CZVa0

Frederick D. Be
KimberTac1911
Vnhill1981
Jhens87
NoDeerInIowa
Twitko
BigTimber
ThunderEagle
Cordini
KurtVL
MonValleyBow
Kravguy


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dang it! No luck for me. Oh well, hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on one of these soon. Thanks for the give away.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweet pm sent


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Kellg79 said:


> Here are the T-shirt Winners! Shoot me a Pm so I get these sent out to you! If you won a sight and do not claim it in the next 24 hours then you will lose your spot!
> 
> Don't forget to check out these videos and get your order in now!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXwSgpUPZUU&list=PLE5m-PFmt4ze1zv6F0XFIoxE_050CZVa0
> ...


Hurray ... I won T-shirt ...  

TW


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

That is great of truball to recognize Joebert for his efforts. 
Congrats everyone and thanks Truball


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kellg79 said:


> *Congrats Jaliv92! We would also like to recognize Joebert as being the AT user who had the most posts in this thread by giving him a sight also!
> We will name the 12 T-Shirt winners at 3PM EST.!*
> 
> View attachment 2083117


Thank yall very much!!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the T-shirt! Pm sent....Great giveaway!


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Kellg79 said:


> Here are the T-shirt Winners! Shoot me a Pm so I get these sent out to you! If you won a sight and do not claim it in the next 24 hours then you will lose your spot!
> 
> Don't forget to check out these videos and get your order in now!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXwSgpUPZUU&list=PLE5m-PFmt4ze1zv6F0XFIoxE_050CZVa0
> ...


Woot, t shirt.


----------



## Oliver 770 (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS I WON ONE?! This is going to make my wife so ecstatic I can't even begin to tell you! THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH GUYS!!!

Sorry it took so long to get back I was at work and it got crazy towards lunch time for a while, had a few things break and had to have an emergency technician from brinks come drill out my drop safe because the key got busted off inside the tumbler! Lol

Again thank you so much for even considering giving me one just for participating ! That is so awesome of you guys!! I can't wait to show the screen shot to my wife so she knows she won!


----------



## MDCII (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks cool


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

X-file said:


> That is great of truball to recognize Joebert for his efforts.
> Congrats everyone and thanks Truball


I know I'm still in shock lol! Very awesome of them to do that!!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you all for such a great launch for what we think will be a fantastic product! 

Please don't forget about the thread and remember to share the videos with friends and family, hey you never know we just might throw some more goodies out there for you?! 

Best of luck this season and remember first and foremost, be safe and wear your safety harness!

Brandon


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners! I am jealous as can be! Time to start saving for one.


----------



## Moose821 (Jul 30, 2014)

Winner winner winner right here :wink:


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Kellg79 said:


> Here are the T-shirt Winners! Shoot me a Pm so I get these sent out to you! If you won a sight and do not claim it in the next 24 hours then you will lose your spot!
> 
> Don't forget to check out these videos and get your order in now!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXwSgpUPZUU&list=PLE5m-PFmt4ze1zv6F0XFIoxE_050CZVa0
> ...


Well ill be darned....Thank you so much! PM sent!


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

What do i have to do !lol


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks again Axcel/Truball. Sent you a pm Kyle


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

Fingers crossed


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh yeah! Going to need one of these for target season!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats to the winners and a big thanks to tru ball. Stand up company


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah yeah yeah

Won something


----------



## srss (Apr 28, 2012)

In again!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

So I'd like to say thank you to truball/axcel for having such a great giveaway and also for picking me just on sheer participation! Can't say enough about how awesome that alone is. 

Now Id Like to share my story about how I told my wife that I had been participating all week and then some for a chance to upgrade her sight ( I totally should have recorded her reaction but I wasn't thinking about it).

So I sat down beside her and showed her the video that Brandon had uploaded to YouTube about more in depth details on the sight and how it works. She knew right away it was something archery related because that's basically the only reason I ever use my iPad is for Archery talk related things. About a quarter of the way through she says "yeah babe that's a really nice sight but do you really need it you JUST got that new sight". So I simply shrug it off (she always thinks this is my way of buttering her up for a new archery related purchase) and tell her just keep watching the video it gets into detail on the function etc and the sight is really nice! 
Of course I could totally see her thinking yeah you wanna buy this sight kindve look in her eyes, and finally when the video was over I say well what did you think? She replied yeah it's nice and all but that sight you JUST got is really nice too and doesn't truball make that one too? 

(Yes by the way it's an ax2000 and I enjoy it wholeheartedly  )

Anyways I then open up archery talk and scroll down to the last winners announcement and tell her to read the caption. I watched her face the entire time and noticed the look change in her expression when she noticed my name. She looks at me and says you won that sight? I reply yes I did and it's totally for you, her eyes light up as big as a pie plate and says no way. So I showed her the majority of my thread comments and replies all pertaining to her and how I'd really like to have it for her. Boy did she about tackle me with a great big hug and that alone was worth all the late night thread bumps and just checking on the thread as much as I did and trying to help keep it on page one. 

Boys I'm very blessed to have such a wonderful woman keeping me straight when life gets difficult. She puts up with ALOT of archery talk stuff and even more archery related things at home. On top of that she enjoys shooting too, just not to the degree of me lol I'm sure many of you other married fellas can relate  all in all though I'm just very lucky to have such a good woman by my side. 

So thank you to truball for allowing me to give my wife such a fantastic sight but also for having an inadvertant hand in a little prank that made her smile.

Sorry for the long post just thought I'd share ( I got good credit tonight boys, outdoor channel all night and whatever I want for dinner LOL) 

-Joe


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm just glad I can sleep now !!!!!! Thanks for the chance(s)


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Kellg79 said:


> Here are the T-shirt Winners! Shoot me a Pm so I get these sent out to you! If you won a sight and do not claim it in the next 24 hours then you will lose your spot!
> 
> Don't forget to check out these videos and get your order in now!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXwSgpUPZUU&list=PLE5m-PFmt4ze1zv6F0XFIoxE_050CZVa0
> ...


WOW, a very big Thank You for you. PM Sent!!!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Pm sent to Kellg79. Thanks f
Tru for doing this giveaway for what looks like a truly awesome sight. Congrats to all the other winners.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Sign me up... put me in coach!!!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Everyone watch the new video they released yesterday?


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Joebert said:


> Everyone watch the new video they released yesterday?


If you haven't here it is!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Did I win?


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats to the Winners and Axcel for the promotion. They make great products and have great CS. Never tried their releases, but will be trying the Tru ball Fange soon. Hard to beat a 5 pin Armortech.
Ches.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Kellg79 said:


> If you haven't here it is!


:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


Good information in that video!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's keep this up there.. Even though it's over there's lots of good info regarding the accutouch in the videos they posted!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Joebert said:


> Let's keep this up there.. Even though it's over there's lots of good info regarding the accutouch in the videos they posted!


Are we going to get a review once you get your sight?


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sight looks better and better every time I check it out!


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Are we going to get a review once you get your sight?


Absolutely! I plan on doing an in depth review and possibly a video review as well.. Either way I plan on doing something with it.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Joebert said:


> Absolutely! I plan on doing an in depth review and possibly a video review as well.. Either way I plan on doing something with it.


Good deal going to pre order mine here in about a week or two


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

Back up Top!


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah I really like the fact that it is so customizable . You can pretty much take the sight apart and make it your own


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

This sight MAY replace my hogg fathers... Time will tell. It's definitely the only sight Id consider. Great job and hats off to axcel!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

They've outdone themselves with this sight I believe..


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Joebert said:


> Absolutely! I plan on doing an in depth review and possibly a video review as well.. Either way I plan on doing something with it.


When we get them we should start a winners review where all if us that were fortunate enough to win review the product on one thread.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

X-file said:


> When we get them we should start a winners review where all if us that were fortunate enough to win review the product on one thread.


That's actually a fantastic idea! I'm in support of this..


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I just want to hold one and check it out! Then of course put it on and try it out .


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> I just want to hold one and check it out! Then of course put it on and try it out .


Did you see the last video they put up? Goes over everything in depth, very good info in it regarding sight.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I did, but still want to hold one and check it out .I've read and viewed everything i can on the AccuTouch but like anyone messing with one in person is allot more fun.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> I did, but still want to hold one and check it out .I've read and viewed everything i can on the AccuTouch but like anyone messing with one in person is allot more fun.


Absolutely! I agree 100% I think I'm do a video review for everyone if I can locate my good camera lol.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Joebert said:


> Absolutely! I agree 100% I think I'm do a video review for everyone if I can locate my good camera lol.


That would be awesome!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

X-file said:


> When we get them we should start a winners review where all if us that were fortunate enough to win review the product on one thread.


I'm in for that! I don't know if I can do a video though. I'm afraid of public speaking. lol.


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

in...


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

In again...


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

And after you guys are done reviewing it one of you should send it to me to play with and review. I will tgen promptly return it to you. . . . . . in 2016.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

DedDeerWalking said:


> I'm in for that! I don't know if I can do a video though. I'm afraid of public speaking. lol.



Lol ahhh come onnnn


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Joebert said:


> Absolutely! I agree 100% I think I'm do a video review for everyone if I can locate my good camera lol.


If you can't find it, send the AccuTouch to me and I'll make a video review for you .


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Subscribed


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

shoot me a pm when I win.


----------



## ewright (Nov 9, 2004)

In again


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd like to win a couple competitions with it then write a review


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

So I found my camera, looks like I'll be doing the video review for everyone  hopefully my wife will help out too, trying to talk her Into it but she's people shy. Also I'm trying to figure out something to do for a less fortunate archer with the sight my wife currently shoots on her bow. I'm not 100% sure what we're going to do with it but we most likely are going to give it away. I'll keep everyone updated when we figure that out as well!


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

me to


----------



## Angry Bear 79 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top ! Again giveaway is over however I find those videos useful and full of good info regarding these sights! If your in the market for a new slider sight, look no further this thing is going to be a game changer!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Subscribed. Thanks.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

AK&HIboy said:


> I did, but still want to hold one and check it out .I've read and viewed everything i can on the AccuTouch but like anyone messing with one in person is allot more fun.



I agree! Although the contest is officially over, the thread still deserves a bump up.....Great videos about the sight!


----------



## SRR (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice gesture.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep it on page one! Check out the videos on their channel, there's a plethora of knowledge to be had about this sight.


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Is the give away done or does it continue?


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

bloodyboots said:


> Is the give away done or does it continue?


The giveaway is over but the thread is open because this is where the most information on this sight is. If you have not checked out the videos you should. This looks to be an awesome multi use sight


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Yea a lot of useful info here regarding the sight ! This looks to be a game changer  in appreciation of Tru ball and axcel there's another give away thread for a nice quiver I recommend every one check out as well!


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

in again


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

X-file said:


> The giveaway is over but the thread is open because this is where the most information on this sight is. If you have not checked out the videos you should. This looks to be an awesome multi use sight


Saw the them and I like what I see but I think I'll wait till ATA and get it in my hands before ordering. But the shop team that I'll be shooting for next year is all axcel users so I thought this would be perfect for me to use as an everything sight hunting 3d and indoor. If I won one I was gonna leave it at the shop for folks to check out for awhile.


----------



## tjmccabe (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

Back up top!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

The giveaway might be over but feel free to ask any questions about the sight and we will be happy to help!


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

woohoo


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Back to the top


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello


----------



## buckandboar (Mar 6, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Did anyone get their sight?


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Woo! Almost to 30!


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> Did anyone get their sight?


I don't think so..


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Any of you fellas get your sight yet?


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

In again


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Joebert said:


> Any of you fellas get your sight yet?


I thought we had to wait until the release? 
Awesome if we don't!!!!!!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Real nice gesture from an excellent company


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Jaliv92 said:


> I thought we had to wait until the release?
> Awesome if we don't!!!!!!


Ya that's what I thought as well..


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Jaliv92 said:


> I thought we had to wait until the release?
> Awesome if we don't!!!!!!


That was my understanding too. It would be nice to do a review before ata


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Looks like a fine hunting sight.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

We will be shipping the sights early 2015 when we start shipping them but since we started this giveaway a little early you guys/gals will be getting the first few!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

X-file said:


> The giveaway is over but the thread is open because this is where the most information on this sight is. If you have not checked out the videos you should. This looks to be an awesome multi use sight


Then problem is that nobody can reasonably be expected to wade through 74 pages to extract the useful info. I might suggest that someone create another thread dedicated to just that, and maybe copy some of the info buried within this marathon thread that might be really useful to people.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Kellg79 said:


> We will be shipping the sights early 2015 when we start shipping them but since we started this giveaway a little early you guys/gals will be getting the first few!


What does that mean practically speaking? Does that mean AT members will be some of the first to receive shipments in early 2015? Or does that mean you will be doing some advance shipping here in 2014? And if an AT member is to take advantage of this offer, how would he or she do so?


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Predator said:


> What does that mean practically speaking? Does that mean AT members will be some of the first to receive shipments in early 2015? Or does that mean you will be doing some advance shipping here in 2014? And if an AT member is to take advantage of this offer, how would he or she do so?


AT members will be some of the first to receive shipments in 2015.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ i better use my tags so i can pre order early.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Up again


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

ttt


----------



## MDCII (Jan 25, 2014)

Definitely going to order one. Thinking of replacing my hogg father


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Kellg79 said:


> The giveaway might be over but feel free to ask any questions about the sight and we will be happy to help!


If wanted to run multiple arrow set ups is there a way to have the sight tape easily switched back and forth?Might sound a little dumb but it's a big thing for me. Thanks


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

bloodyboots said:


> If wanted to run multiple arrow set ups is there a way to have the sight tape easily switched back and forth?Might sound a little dumb but it's a big thing for me. Thanks


I dont think that's possible especially with the click settings, you would need to re sight your tapes and clicks. 

Only sight to do that would be the new HHA and imo the AccuTouch is a better sight from viewing specs and hardware, weight savings ect.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

How many winners were there ?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

rsully661 said:


> How many winners were there ?


5 + 1 honorable recognition = 6

+ a bunch of t-shirt winners.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

How did some get an honorable recognition ?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

joebert lived on here and posted like crazy... Got the most post in the thread, so he got a sight too...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome looking sights... GJ truball....

good to see all the nice stuff given away too...


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hate to brag.....but!


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

bloodyboots said:


> If wanted to run multiple arrow set ups is there a way to have the sight tape easily switched back and forth?Might sound a little dumb but it's a big thing for me. Thanks


Could run a tape for 1 arrow setup. And do clicks every 5 yards for another arrow setup. The tape cant be switched back and worth due to being a sticker


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Last call for shirt winners! If you have not already claimed your prize you will have until 5pm EST to claim it or else you will not receive it! We will be shipping the shirts Monday!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Any redos on shirt winners?  




Lol JK!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Back up!


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

30k but it's over... I'm a sad panda.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Sight looks very interesting. One HUGE thing though..... /Where's the fiber wrap? I don't see where there's even 1 ft. of wrap on the scope rings. (Fiber wrap appears to be missing from the X31 and X41.)
I want a lot of it (6 ft. of fiber) along with some serious "glow tape" underneath. Unless I'm missing something here, I can't imagine this sight performing well in low light.
I know there's a rheostat, but NO THANKS..... They have only created issues for me in low light. (Seeing the pin is of no value if you can't see the target behind it.)

Anyways, I hope I'm missing something. Because one of the other "draws" to this sight was the red torque ring (grip practice etc.) built into the X31 and X41 Axcel scopes.
(I was kind of surprised when I saw the torque ring, because several years ago I was thinking scopes should all have an hourglass/inner ring setup like this to aid in grip consistency during practice.)


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it possible to make your sight tape on a magnet strip and have them stick good. Set your clicks for hunting and switch tapes and ignore clicks for 3d? What material is the surface area for the sight tape placement ?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

"Anybody home?" (I know it's the weekend.)

How can/does this sight perform in low light without a rheostat given the lack of fiber wrap? I've never had good results with rheostat lighting. Seems no matter how low they are set, they always "overpower the target."
There's a lot to like about this sight, but I'm leery, because the x41 sight fiber setup appears to "not be ideal" for low light shooting/hunting..... (With this one exception, the x41 scope ring feature-set looks impressive.)

I know you can mount competitor sight rings (with the threaded version), and that may be a solution. But that red torque indicator has caught my eye & interest. (I had always wondered why this wasn't a standard feature on sight rings.)


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

bloodyboots said:


> Is it possible to make your sight tape on a magnet strip and have them stick good. Set your clicks for hunting and switch tapes and ignore clicks for 3d? What material is the surface area for the sight tape placement ?


I believe its aluminum or some kind of metal. You would have to adjust tape arrow every time you switched. I would still use single tape for 3d and clicks for hunting. Just gap the clicks when in between yardage


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

BrokenLimbs said:


> "Anybody home?" (I know it's the weekend.)
> 
> How can/does this sight perform in low light without a rheostat given the lack of fiber wrap? I've never had good results with rheostat lighting. Seems no matter how low they are set, they always "overpower the target."
> There's a lot to like about this sight, but I'm leery, because the x41 sight fiber setup appears to "not be ideal" for low light shooting/hunting..... (With this one exception, the x41 scope ring feature-set looks impressive.)
> ...


I believe axcel has the patent for red ring inside housing. You would be surprised how bright that ring is. You could always swap to yellow fiber. Lp also has a led light kit that will fit the 31/41 scope


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

KimberTac1911 said:


> I believe axcel has the patent for red ring inside housing. You would be surprised how bright that ring is. You could always swap to yellow fiber. Lp also has a led light kit that will fit the 31/41 scope


Really bright in low light (like the last 5 minutes of legal?) ~ Feeling "stupid" here, but who is LP? (I know Axcel sells a rheostat, aren't all rheostats LEDs?)
Also, IMO that patent (inner ring) is like GOLD! Seems much more "usable" than all the others.....


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Really bright in low light (like the last 5 minutes of legal?) ~ Feeling "stupid" here, but who is LP? (I know Axcel sells a rheostat, aren't all rheostats LEDs?)
> Also, IMO that patent (inner ring) is like GOLD! Seems much more "usable" than all the others.....


5 minutes of shooting light for me is 25 mins after sunset. All the sights i have used would need a light to use. Might be my personal preference though. 
LP website http://www.lparcheryproduct.com/mobile/default.aspx


----------



## cstachler (Dec 2, 2010)

I could use one of these!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2007)

Im in


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## hoffers (Sep 30, 2013)

In again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

once more


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

cstachler said:


> I could use one of these!!!





[email protected] said:


> Im in





bloodtrail1 said:


> I'm in!





hoffers said:


> In again





Clay34 said:


> once more


The give away is over guys.

Speaking of that, anyone receive their T-Shirt yet?


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

ThunderEagle said:


> The give away is over guys.
> 
> Speaking of that, anyone receive their T-Shirt yet?


Nope not yet.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

ThunderEagle said:


> The give away is over guys.
> 
> Speaking of that, anyone receive their T-Shirt yet?


The T-shirts are shipped out and the winners should be receiving them soon!


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Any idea on when winners will start recieving sights Kyle?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Joebert said:


> Any idea on when winners will start recieving sights Kyle?


Better see a review of that sight


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh don't worry my friend I plan on it  and I'm making the wife help since its for her bow


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Joebert said:


> Oh don't worry my friend I plan on it  and I'm making the wife help since its for her bow


Cool, can't wait to read the reviews.


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks neat...


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I want one too!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Irish Sitka said:


> Count me in.





dnharcher said:


> I want one too!


Contest is over.....


----------



## EddieD (Feb 25, 2007)

Im in need a new sight


----------



## woodie10 (Aug 24, 2012)

i need one of these...please...


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

once more!


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

third times a charm


----------



## BKag09 (Feb 25, 2011)

Why not!


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok I'm in


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

cool...


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL, I never get why when a contest is over, why not close the thread? I guess it is to keep eyes on the product longer....


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

been wanting to try one


----------



## Adam63412 (Dec 18, 2013)

i am in


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## bbcobra (Dec 12, 2009)

This still going on?


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

This is over!!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

It's OVER people! Has been over for better than a month now! Go home!

Maybe you should have to pass a reading test to become a member here on AT - lol!


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Predator said:


> It's OVER people! Has been over for better than a month now! Go home!
> 
> Maybe you should have to pass a reading test to become a member here on AT - lol!


Agreed


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Im in....




Tim


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

You have got to be kidding me


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Kahkon said:


> LOL, I never get why when a contest is over, why not close the thread? I guess it is to keep eyes on the product longer....


The contest is over but we kept the thread open incase anyone has any questions on the sights.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Kellg79 said:


> The contest is over but we kept the thread open incase anyone has any questions on the sights.


Thanks again for all of your hard work! I just wish some people would proof read a little bit before they post so they can see that the contest is over and the thread is all about questions and reviews now.


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Kellg79 said:


> The contest is over but we kept the thread open incase anyone has any questions on the sights.



lol.... I just saw the first post that said every 5000 views and figured it was on going... my bad...lol


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

HOYT3065 said:


> lol.... I just saw the first post that said every 5000 views and figured it was on going... my bad...lol


No problem! We are glad everyone is so excited about this sight! We are working on more footage to help make this sight even easier to use!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

*The contest is over......*

Just do yourself a favor and order one.....I did! 

BTW, thanks again for the giveaway.....It was fun!!!


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

does anyone could tell me the accutouch HD and non HD weights? can't find them anywhere !


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

foudarme said:


> does anyone could tell me the accutouch HD and non HD weights? can't find them anywhere !


If you mean the carbon pro, it is 9.8 ounces. I called the company before I bought mine to ask this very question.


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

joe_it said:


> If you mean the carbon pro, it is 9.8 ounces. I called the company before I bought mine to ask this very question.


thanks a lot...but I am more looking for the weight ot these one http://www.axcelsights.com/accutouch.html


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Give them a call. 434-929-2800 I was able to get an answer in about 5 minutes..


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice sight


----------



## bry240 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice sight , been wanting to try one


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

*axcel slider*

subscriped


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

Great products from a great company. heh


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

joe_it said:


> Give them a call. 434-929-2800 I was able to get an answer in about 5 minutes..


unfortunately I am living in France and don't speak well enough american for a call !


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

foudarme said:


> thanks a lot...but I am more looking for the weight ot these one http://www.axcelsights.com/accutouch.html


anyone knows their weights?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks !


----------



## Airflyer (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome great company


----------

